# [Aporte] Preamplificador para guitarra a valvulas



## tupolev (Mar 3, 2008)

Les comparto un preamplificador a valvulas, para guitarra eléctrica.

Empezamos con el esquema, más adelante subiré el PCB.
Saludos

La alimentación de los filamentos se hace en VDC, para conseguir un menor ruido generado por los filamentos de las válvulas y así conseguir una definición más limpia y natural del sonido, en este caso se ponen en serie, para alimentarlos con 12 vdc.
Al tener el potenciometro de Gain, no hace falta tener entrada de Alta y Baja, con este se pone al gusto de cada persona, si quieres tener esto, es facil con 2 resistencias de 68 K - 1/4 w y 2 Jack de 6.3 mm. se conecta como el esquema que posteo a continuación.

Lo prometido es deuda, aqui os dejo el PCB y el esquema actualizado.

Este preamplificador a valvulas lo conecté directamente a un amplificador Mosfet AV400 del Sr. Anthony Holton y suena espectacular.

saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 7, 2008)

Tu respuesta me entuciasma mucho , mas , tratare de conseguir las valvulas en mi pais y sino vere como hago que alguien me las envio de otro lado, cuando tenga un circuito amplificador te lo hago ver para que me des tu opinion

Gracias


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 7, 2008)

Todas las valvulas son ecc83 porque una no indica su codigo,  ademas perdon pormi anciedad hay fecha de publicacion PCB de esta maravilla?


----------



## Dano (Mar 7, 2008)

hace un tiempo hice un  pre valvular marshall no recuerdo el modelo, use valvulas 12ax7 clásicas en los pre..., bueno en ese entonces las conseguí en Couthino.

PD: Esta información va dirigida principalmente a jorge o cualquier otro uruguayo

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 10, 2008)

Gracias Dano, alli iremos a buscar.... es bueno que siempre estes atento a los proyectos , de esa forma siempre nos estas aportando datos muy interesante...


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> hace un tiempo hice un  pre valvular marshall no recuerdo el modelo, use valvulas 12ax7 clásicas en los pre..., bueno en ese entonces las conseguí en Couthino.
> 
> PD: Esta información va dirigida principalmente a jorge o cualquier otro uruguayo
> 
> Saludos



Perdon... La casa no era Couthino, sino Music Time, aunque en Couthino tambien deben vender, justo encontré la boleta de compra, la valvula 12AX7 costó unos 625 pesos uruguayo, te doy el precio para que tengas una noción de cuanto cuestan las valvulas hoy en día.

Saludos


----------



## pepomogar (Mar 12, 2008)

Disculpa yo vivo en Ecuador, donde tenemos 110V y en el esquema la fuente de alimentación utiliza 220V puedo usar ese circuito cambiando solamente los transformadores?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Dano (Mar 12, 2008)

pepomogar dijo:
			
		

> Disculpa yo vivo en Ecuador, donde tenemos 110V y en el esquema la fuente de alimentación utiliza 220V puedo usar ese circuito cambiando solamente los transformadores?
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Lo único que debes cambiar es el transformador primario, debe ser de 110v a 12v, el segundo queda igual 12v a 220v


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 13, 2008)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Dano dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Dano, pero te comento que eso sera unos 30 dolares, ,y sabes que en buenos aires me las quicieron cobrar 70 dolares, espero que se mantenga ese precio, muchas gracias por tu ayuda como siempre, pero , ¿donde esta el PCB? se nota mi anciedad jejejjejejeje, disculpame es que hace meses busco algo asi para armar, es lo primero que logro encontrar , que este claramente el detallado, gracias nuevamente.


----------



## tupolev (Mar 13, 2008)

Hola Jorge, no he puesto PCB todavia, porque estoy en Mexico por motivos laborales, cuando regrese a España, lo posteo ya que lo tengo en la Pc de casa y no lo llevo en la portatil.
Te adelanto que lleva todos los potenciometro al PCB, como siempre suelo hacer y las valvulas que usé son unas equivalentes Rusas de la ECC83 y de la 12AX7 (6N2P) que compré en Ebay a muy buén precio (8 valvulas, 24 euros) y te las entregan en casa. Como dije anteriormente suena de lujo, conectado directamente al Amplificador de Anthony Holton AV400.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 18, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> las valvulas que usé son unas equivalentes Rusas de la ECC83 y de la 12AX7 (6N2P) que compré en Ebay a muy buén precio (8 valvulas, 24 euros) y te las entregan en casa.



Me podrías ayudar? en tu compra a Ebay son las 8 válvulas por 24 euros? porque vi ahí mismo un lote de 8, y decía precio mas envió 26, luego me asuste porque decía 1 y pensé que yo estaba comprando 1 válvula y no el lote de 8, si puedes explicarme como debo buscar o hacer la compra en Ebay te quedo muy agradecido.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 18, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Lo prometido es deuda, aqui os dejo el PCB y el esquema actualizado.
> 
> Saludos



Me falto agradecer que postearas el PCB, impresionante, gracias ya empecé con el circuito impreso, no se si me quedaran igual que los tuyos que parecen hechos por una maquina,
pero aremos lo mejor


----------



## tupolev (Mar 19, 2008)

Hola Jorge, te cuento como hago personalmente, para comprar en ebay.
Lo primero que hice fue hacerme una cuenta nueva en el banco, para hacer desde ésta los pagos de mis compras, en la que deposito lo que necesito, para pagar estas.
Después me hice una cuenta en PayPal y a ésta le di mi numero de cuenta, que tarda unos dias en hacerse efectiva, por los chequeos que hacen para su verificado.
Te registras en ebay y a comprar, yo lo hago en el general ebay.com que está en ingles, porque hay mucho más que en ebay.es, el registro te sirve para todas.
Normalmente la ventas las hacen por Nº de lotes, por ejemplo : 1 lote de 8 valvulas 6N2P.
Espero haberte ayudado, con esto de comprar por Internet.

Aqui os dejo la version 2.0, del Preamplificador de Guitarra electrica a Valvulas, con algunas mejoras realizadas. Los tres conmutadores van directos al PCB, por la cara contraria a los potenciometros, para que quede más compacto.
Los terminales marcados como EFFECT, in y out, son para cablear una reverberación a muelles, que estoy proyectando y posteriormente subiré al foro.
Attack es una saturación a valvulas, muy tipica.
Las medidas del PCB son, 62 x 244 mm.

Y este el esquema actualizado a la version 2.0 y el cual tiene una modificación de una errata.

Y como no, una foto del primer prototipo.

Saludos


----------



## Driebes (Mar 24, 2008)

Wenas, vereís estoy empezando con esto de la guitarra y me he pillado una guitara y amplificador baratos para empezar a aprender, cuando ya sepa más me cojeré algo mejor, el problema está que el amplificador es demasiado malo y suena como una caja de zapatos con un gato en celo dentro , el caso es que había pensado en armarme un preamplificador y un amplificador para la guitarra, pero estos que funcionan con válvulas salena carillos y en el foro hay cientos de esquemas de amplificador, el caso es que no entiendo mucho y aprovechando que parece que vosotros controlais bastantes a ver si me podeís recomendar algún amplificador y un pre sencillitos y que suenen medianamante bien para la guitarra.

Gracias.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 25, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Y este el esquema actualizado a la version 2.0 y el cual tiene una modificación de una errata.
> 
> Saludos



tupolev, tu ayuda es realmente invaluable, y agradezco tus molestias,  realmente gracias por todos tus aportes
me surge una duda, en este ultimo esquema detalla para la alimentacion 2 transformadores, 1 primero dice primario 220 v secundario 12 v  de 2 amp, el segundo dice primario 220 v secundario 12 v de 1 amp. este ultimo o sea el segundo es asi o es con un primario de 12 v un secundario de 220v de 1 amp, solo pregunto porque mi falta de conocimientos y experiencia hace que dude cuando veo en el esquema detallado la parte de 220 como salida para lograr por medio de un puente de diodos 280v, perdon por la pregunta si esta de mas.


----------



## tupolev (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola Jorge, es como el esquema, son dos transformadores de 220 v.(primario) y 12 v.(secundario) solo que cambié el primero a 2 amp. porque se quedaba algo corto en corriente.
El conexionado se hace asi, para separar los 220 v. de la red, de la alimentación del circuito. 
En tener tiempo haré un PCB, para la alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## mariocharko (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en este foro y llegue aquí buscando información sobre amplificador valvulares, la verdad es que tupolev sos un capo, gracias por postear tan buena data.
Espero poder devolver el favor en algun momento.


----------



## mariocharko (Mar 29, 2008)

Tengo una pregunta.
Si la etapa de potencia la hago transistorizada mejoro o empeoro la calidad del sonido final?.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## tupolev (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola mariocharko, con una etapa transistorizada claro que funciona bién, yo la he probado, como ya mencioné anteriormente con una AV400 (400 wrms a 4 Ohms.) de Anthony Holton, que es Mosfet (el sonido es más cristalino con esta).
Con una caja de 2 parlantes Beyma de 12" y 250 wrms en paralelo (500 w a 4 ohms.) y no veas el sonido que produce con la guitarra en limpio (sin efectos).

Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Mar 30, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> son dos transformadores de 220 v.(primario) y 12 v.(secundario) solo que cambié el primero a 2 amp. porque se quedaba algo corto en corriente.



Gracias, disculpa las preguntas en demacia, al no tener mucha experiencia uno tiene dudas, 

muchas gracias otra vez..


----------



## mariocharko (Abr 4, 2008)

Hola tupolev, gracias por tu rapida respuesta.

Te cuento que en mi trabajo le pregunte a mi jefe(Ing. Electronico), por unas valvulas que tenia yo en un amplificador viejo y se acordo que el tenia un par abandonadas y me las regalo.
Algunas son ecc82, queria saber si puedo usar estas valvulas en vez de las ecc83.
Cuanto tenga mas tiempo te comento que otras valvulas me dio.

Gracias.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 11, 2008)

tupolev, perdon compañero , pero me surgen algunas dudas que no se como soloucionar, asi que he decidido molestarte, del proyecto que ya comence pre a valvulas para guitarra, tengoi la mayoria de componentes, solo algunos no los consigo asi que pense , contandote que pasa me daras una ayudita, que puede opcional, o podras indicarme que insista en la busqueda de esos componentes que aun no consigo. y que son los siguientes no consigo potes de 220 k lin, lo mas cercano es 250k lin, el de 470 k lin tampoco lo mas cercano es 500k lin,1 cond. 250pf lo que encuentro es de 220pf o 330 pf, el otro de750pf lo que encuentro es 680 o 820 pf, y el electrolitico de 10.000 mf 25 v no lo consigo, podrias hacerme algunas sugerencias?, muchas gracias y perdon por tus molestias

Jorge


----------



## tupolev (Abr 12, 2008)

Hola Jorge, puedes usar 250k lin y 470 k lin sin problemas, para el condensador de 250 pF se puede usar : 270 pF ó 150 pF y 100 pF en paralelo, para el condensador de 750 pF se puede usar : 680 pF ó 470 pF y 270 pF en paralelo (yo estoy usando el paralelo en ambos casos), pero se puede usar la otra opción.
Para el condensador de 10.000 uF 25 v. se pueden poner 2 de 4.700 uF 25 v. en paralelo, esto es para tener un buén filtrado.
Te comento que suelo comprar bastante en www.futurlec.com ; les pasas una copia del carrito de la compra por email y le envias el pago desde PayPal a la dirección sales@futurlec.com ; el proceso es rapido y seguro.
Un abrazo


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 14, 2008)

tupolev, gracias por tus aportes y molestias


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 14, 2008)

hola tupolev, una pregunta acerca de este tema, no mete mucha interferencia este pre, por que escuche unos que hacen un ruido como si estubieras friendo algo. 
saludos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 16, 2008)

molestando como siempre, pero me resulto interesante poder preguntarlo, pues puede aclararme cosas debido a mi poca experiencia, en este pre valvular, se puede tratar de agregarle un pote para 'contorno' ya que lo he visto en muchos pre profesionales, y como seria este agregado, yo trate de ver si podia dibujar el pequeño circuito de contorno aqui y me fue imposible, se podra?


----------



## tupolev (Abr 17, 2008)

Contour, lo miraré a ver si se puede.
Saludos


----------



## oswaldosolano (Abr 30, 2008)

oswaldosolano dijo:
			
		

> hola tupolev, una pregunta acerca de este tema, no mete mucha interferencia este pre, por que escuche unos que hacen un ruido como si estubieras friendo algo.
> saludos.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (May 2, 2008)

y bueno aqui seguimos entrando en este tema, en espera de la sorpresa que nuestro compañero tupolev esta pensando para este circuito, se que no he terminado el mio aun, pero me tiene intrigado los nuevos aportes a los que nos tiene acostumbrado tupolev, jejejeje, y seguimos en la espera


----------



## kaazad (May 17, 2008)

Hola a todos, os agradecería si pudierais aclararme varias dudas, que me surgen viendo el esquema, el componente que esta marcado con una P ¿supongo que seran unos puentes?, la entrada de Effect se podria utilizar como loop de efectos ¿ o habría algún problema?. Y por ultimo siempre según el esquema un triodo se quedaría sin utilizar ¿no?. Y si fuera, así se la podría utilizar para una mod hot rod tipo a esto, para conseguir mas ganancia.   

Saludos


----------



## tupolev (May 18, 2008)

Hola Kaazad, te respondo por puntos.
1 - Efectivamente lo marcado por una P, son puentes (quedan más bonitos).
2 - La entrada de Effect, es para añadirle una reber tipica a muelles, que ya subiré a este   post (por eso está la entrada y salida para este cometido).
3 - El último triodo queda sin utilizar de momento, en futuras versiones igual lo implanto.
Y como ya he dicho anteriormente, conectar directamente a una etapa AV400 del Sr. Anthony Holtón, con una caja Beyma B19/3 con 2, 12GA50 en paralelo y vereis el resultado.
Este es un proyecto que ira creciendo en calidad y deseo que llegue a todo el mundo, además de la reber a muelles, le implantaré un equalizador para guitarra, ya que ambos están en marcha.

Saludos


----------



## elecrton (Jun 14, 2008)

Hola: 
        yo tengo 2 valvulas E88CC philips y quiziera hacer con ellas 1 pre, si alguien me pasa un circuito lo agradezco


----------



## petecoyote (Jun 14, 2008)

Me parece muy bien que lo bajes porque como guitarrista se lo que significa preamplificar la guitarra con valvulas es decir armonicos impares (mas agradables al oido) sonido mas "calido".


----------



## tonygtguitar (Jul 17, 2008)

buenas,que coste tiene este previo a valvulas? yo es que me estoy currando este pero no lleva mucha distorsion,que tal va este de distorsion?
os dejo aqui un montaje de un jcm 800 que monto un amigo del foro
http://www.guitarristas.información/foro/f13/recuperado-montando-previo-jcm800-3031/y yo estoy en ello todavia,aunque yo busco mas distorsion,me aconsejais este?
tambien que habeis puesto?


----------



## chgrove (Jul 27, 2008)

hol.a...muy interesante tu proyecto...hay nuevas mejoras?  estoy a punto d emandar a hacer el pcb, pero me asalta una duda...se podrá usar esa 1/2 valvula que no se ocupa..para un tremolo?

te lo agradeceria un monton 

gracias..

christian


----------



## cabezaurio (Oct 7, 2008)

Hola, me interesaria saber si alguien tiene un diagrama de una etapa de potencia valvular, para colocar despues de este pre.       SALUDOS!


----------



## tonygtguitar (Oct 7, 2008)

en el foro de guitarristas.información se esta trabajando mucho sobre este tema en el taller,saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 7, 2008)

Una cosita a lo mejor fuera de tema, pero que la vengo siguiendo desde siempre, en todos los ámbitos, y situaciones de las acciones humanas...

Escriban correctamente ! ! !

1) Preamplificador para guitarra a vávulas, significa: preamplificador para una guitarra que esta compuesta con valvulas.

2) preamplificador a valvulas para guitarra, significa: preamplificador compuesto con valvulas, para usar con una guitarra.

los sentidos de la oracion cambian mucho. ademas de los errores de ortografia, los cuales no he visto pero tampoco he buscado profundamente.

saludos a todos.


----------



## cabezaurio (Oct 7, 2008)

hola de nuevo, tengo tres valvulas que le saque a la radio de mi abuela, son dos ECL82, y una EZ81, mi pregunta es: ¿puedo hacer un pedal de distorsion para guitarra con estas valvulas?


----------



## giyeh (Oct 9, 2008)

muy buenas, esta muy bueno el proyecto estyo viendo de armar algo parecido y queria saber si alguein uso las siguientes marcas de valvulas a ver k opinan
sovtek
röhre

necesito una ecc83 y una el84 y encontre varias marcas, es un proto solo para emepzar con valvulas si alguien recomienda algo bienvenido, o si simplemente compro lo mas barato y punto bueno gracias de antemano


----------



## AndyMetal (Oct 21, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, no me doy cuenta como tengo que bajar el circuito. Alguno de los que ya lo vieron, podria decirme si sirve para bajo  que valvulas tiene? Busco un pre con dos 12ax7.


----------



## munny (Oct 23, 2008)

Super interesante el proyecto, pero me es muy dificil construir el PCB. Lo que le propongo a quien le interese es cambiar uno o dos PCB´s terminados por 3 valvulas nuevas, rusas 6h2n que son las equivalentes a las 12ax7.
un saludo


----------



## munny (Oct 26, 2008)

¿Valdrian tambien las valvulas rusas 6H2N, en el mismo montaje?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola Munny
Las 6H2N son muy buenas válvulas para audio y un excelente reemplazo para las 12AX7.
Eso sí: tienen una diferencia importante en el calefactor. Se alimenta con 6,3V entre los pines 4 y 5.
El pin 9 es una pantalla que hay entre los dos triodos y se puede conectar a tierra o dejar sin conexión. Cuestión de probar cómo queda mejor.
Todos los otros pines son iguales a los de la 12AX7.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## AndyMetal (Nov 4, 2008)

disculpen que insista, pero realmente no tengo idea de como bajar el pcb y necesito el pre.   


agradeceria que alguien me dijera como


saludos


----------



## munny (Nov 4, 2008)

No es tan dificil Andymetal, si lo puedes ver, lo puedes bajar. ¿Puedes verlo?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2008)

Andymetal, tenés el esquema en el mensaje número 5, de Tupolev.
En el 22 está el PCB.
¿Que si sirve para bajo? Sí, sirve. Quizá se le podrían agrandar un par de condensadores para que tenga un sonido más grave, pero no hace falta.
Saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (Nov 4, 2008)

no me habida dado cuenta, mil gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2008)

De nada.
Munny, te anduvieron las 6H2N?


----------



## munny (Nov 5, 2008)

No las he probado aun San_Cacho, a ver si saco algo de tiempo.
Para este montaje, ¿Tendria que cambiar algo mas, aparte de los transformadores, para usar las 6h2n?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 5, 2008)

No tenés que cambiar ningún transformador, sólo la conexión del calefactor.
En el esquema original alimenta los calefactores de a uno, con 6,3V (bueno, 6V del 7806), en vez de hacerlo en serie con 12,6V, así que En vez de 6,3V entre 4 y 9 y entre 5 y 9, ahora va el 4 o el 5 a masa, y 6,3V al otro pin.
Nada más.
Un saludo


----------



## munny (Nov 13, 2008)

¿¿¿Nadie se anima a hacerme el PCB a cambio de las 3 valvulas?


----------



## cabezaurio (Dic 1, 2008)

¿que es lo mas recomendable, lo que haga menos ruido y tenga mas ganancia en este preamplificador, las 12AX7, las ECC83 o las 6N2P? y otra pregunta mas, si le pongo una etapa de potencia transistorizada, el sonido va a dejar de tener ese toque "valvular"?


----------



## Selkir (Dic 1, 2008)

munny dijo:
			
		

> ¿¿¿Nadie se anima a hacerme el PCB a cambio de las 3 valvulas?


El próximo fin de semana empiezo con un nuevo programa de diseño electrónico que me parece que contiene librerías de válvulas, en cuanto lo domine minimamente yo me animo ha diseñar el PCB, pero eso si, ¿de que amplificador en concreto? Es que no se a cual te refieres  ops: 




Por cierto, sobre esas tres válvulas ya hablaremos...   jejeje






			
				cabezaurio dijo:
			
		

> y otra pregunta mas, si le pongo una etapa de potencia transistorizada, el sonido va a dejar de tener ese toque "valvular"?


Se mantiene el sonido característico de las válvulas, pero no es tan natural como si es todo a válvulas, ya que la respuesta que tiene una válvulas nunca la va a tener un transistor.



Un saludo a todo el mundo!


----------



## munny (Dic 2, 2008)

> El próximo fin de semana empiezo con un nuevo programa de diseño electrónico que me parece que contiene librerías de válvulas, en cuanto lo domine minimamente yo me animo ha diseñar el PCB, pero eso si, ¿de que amplificador en concreto? Es que no se a cual te refieres  ops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




?     Yo me refiero al PCB del previo de este post. Busco que alguien me haga el PCB en sí, que yo no dispongo de material para hacerlo.
Y lo de las 3 valvulas sigue en pie


----------



## cabezaurio (Dic 2, 2008)

hola munny, yo te lo puedo hacer, pero yo soy de bahia blanca, provincia de buenos aires, vos de donde sos?. igualmente me vas a tener que esperar una par de semanas. ¿que valvulas tenes para hacer el intercambio?


----------



## munny (Dic 2, 2008)

cabezaurio dijo:
			
		

> hola munny, yo te lo puedo hacer, pero yo soy de bahia blanca, provincia de buenos aires, vos de donde sos?. igualmente me vas a tener que esperar una par de semanas. ¿que valvulas tenes para hacer el intercambio?





Hola cabezaurio, yo vivo en España, lo que nos hace complicada la cosa, sobre todo por los gastos de envio ya que las valvulas han de ir muy bien empaquetadas y nos va a salir mas caro el collar que el perro.
Muchas gracias de todas formas.


----------



## cabezaurio (Dic 10, 2008)

Hola gente, como va? bueno les cuento arme este hermoso pre a valvulas, pero ahora quiciera agregarle otras cosas, una de ellas es una distorcion valvular (the tube) que utiliza una 12AX7, tengo el diagrama de dicha distorcion valvular, ahora mi pregunta es ¿como hago para agregarle e esta distorcion un control de agudos, medios y bajos? 

aca les dejo el diagrama con la distorcio (the tube) (les dejo el link por si no les abre el archivo adjunto) 

http://www.schematicheaven.com/effects/westbury_w20_overdrive.pdf 

otra cosa mas, con el triodo que sobra de la 12AX7 del pre amplificador, ¿no se puede hacer algun efecto? algo asi como un boost o un trembolo o cualquier efecto que se les ocurra?. hasta luego y gracias de antemano como siempre.


----------



## fedoalcon (Dic 11, 2008)

Hola foreros, el pre pinta fantástico, lo que me falta para empezar el proyecto es ver si alguien tiene el PCB de la fuente, así la cosa quedaria completita.

Saludos


----------



## tupolev (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola cabezaurio, es justo lo que estaba haciendo y era eso, agregarle además de la saturación, una distorsión, utilizando el triodo que quedaba sin usar.
En breve subiré la versión 3, de este preamplificador para guitarra a valvulas y además el PCB de la fuente de alimentación.

Saludos y Feliz Navidad


----------



## munny (Dic 19, 2008)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Hola cabezaurio, es justo lo que estaba haciendo y era eso, agregarle además de la saturación, una distorsión, utilizando el triodo que quedaba sin usar.
> En breve subiré la versión 3, de este preamplificador para guitarra a valvulas y además el PCB de la fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Saludos y Feliz Navidad



Pues yo esperare ansioso el nuevo montaje, Tupolev.
Por cierto, sigo esperando para cambiar 3 valvulas por el PCB ya terminado.
Un saludo y felices fiestas.


----------



## gatomambo (Dic 21, 2008)

Amigo Tupolev: di no conectamos el "efecto" (o sea el tanque de reverb ¿verdad?) y dejamos las pistas vacías ¿se perjudica en algo el funcionamiento del pre? o sea ¿hay que puentear algo en la placa? un abrazo y gracias por el formidable aporte


----------



## cabezaurio (Ene 2, 2009)

Hola Tupolev, felices fiestas a todos. Ahora que has desidido hacer una dist con la 12AX7 estoy esperandolo, pero ¿se podria ponerle a dicha distorsion una equalizacion diferente a la del canal limpio?, por que en muchos amplificador que tienen la misma equalizacion para canal limpio que para canal distorsionado, resulta que cuando se esta tocando en el canal limpio suena todo bien, pero al cambiar a distorsion te rompen la cabeza algun agudo u simplemente suena mal, por eso mi peticion, desde ya, gracias y mas gracias.


----------



## cabezaurio (Ene 14, 2009)

hola tupolev, como estas?, escribo esto porque hace dos meses que no duermo, por favor subi el diagra del pre con distorsion , por favor!, estoy demasiado ansioso, y ya que estamos te pregunto: ¿tenes alguna guia o algo asi como para diseñar tus propios amplificador, y pre , y eq, y demas  cosas que tenga que ver con la guitarra?...  este tema de los pre, los amplificadores y las guitarras me esta volviendo loco, que bueno!, adios.


----------



## gatomambo (Ene 14, 2009)

Te acompaño en sentimiento, querido Cabesaurio.


----------



## rash (Feb 26, 2009)

...tupolev solamente darte las gracias por este aporte y todos los demás..

..saludos


----------



## Junni (Mar 2, 2009)

Duda.... Los diodos son 1N4004 ? 

Graaciaaas


----------



## arields1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Me presento, mi nombre es Ariel y mi edad es 53 años, desde los 13 años que trabajo con la electrónica del audio y desde los 16 con el audio de los instrumentos musicales, como supongo se darán cuenta, empecé con la válvulas y he seguido toda la evolución de los equipos para intrumentos musicales y estuve atento a cada cosa nueva que hubo salido y a cada crítica hecha por los músicos.
Pero lo que quiero decirles desde mi experiencia, es que la magia del sonido valvular se ecuentra principalmente en la etapa de potencia, de hecho, el señor Leo Fender diseñó equipos de guitarra híbridos, con el preamplificador de estado sólido hecho con amplificador operacionales y la etapa de potencia a válvulas modulada con transistores.  De ninguna manera pretendo desmerecer el trabajo presentado acá en el foro por el colega, sinó al contrario, me parece excelente, pero quiero advertirles, que no lo usen con una etapa de potencia de estado sólido porque sonará como cualquier equipo a transistores.
Apenas entienda cómo subir imágenes, prometo hacer un pre de guitarra con operacionales del estilo de Leo Fender para que los que puedan lo armen, prueben y comparen.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2009)

Primero que nada, Bienvenido ArielDS.

Segundo y contesatando tu duda, para publicar una imagen como adjunto sólo hay que hacer un click en "Browse", justo abajo de la ventana donde se escriben las respuestas. Se abre un navegador y buscás la imagen que quieras subir. Doble click o "Aceptar" y después, click en "Subir Archivo", un poco más abajo y a la izquierda que "Browse".
Al terminar de escribir el mensaje y agregar los archivos, click en "Enviar" y posteo terminado.
Si se quiere insetar la imagen en el texto tiene que estar almacenada en algún servidor de imágenes (ImageShack, por ejemplo) y se inserta el link usando el botón "Image", que está justo arriba de el mismo cuadrito donde se escriben las respuestas.
Aclaro que estas opciones aparecen al hacer click en "Responder", y no en el caso de responder con "Respuesta rápida", el cuadrito que se ve al final de la lista de posteos.

Saludos y bienvenido de nuevo al foro.


----------



## arields1 (Mar 2, 2009)

¡Gracias por la bienvenida y la explicación!


----------



## marvel (Mar 2, 2009)

arields1 espero con ansias tu preamplificador  

tupolev gracias por tus aportes! Excelentes como siempre!


Saludos!


----------



## jonico1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola Ariel:que capo tener conocimientos sobre el audio valvular!,me presento soy jorge de 48 años mi actividad es la reparación de monitores lcd y mi hobbie la música toco el bajo en un grupo,seria de mi interes si pudieras publicar algun circuito valvular completo con pre a operacionales q a tu criterio suene bien,para construirlo y aprender algo mas sobre el tema algo de unos 80w rms para pequeñas presentaciones en lugares medianos.(también si sabes quien construye los transformadores de salida) bueno me pongo a disposición de la comunidad por lo q pudiera aportar sobre el tema monitores, cordial saludo.


----------



## cabezaurio (Mar 3, 2009)

Hola. ya que estamos pidiendole cosas a ariel, me sumo y quiciera pedirle si puede ponerle al pre de tupelev, publicado aqui mismo, una distorsion con el triodo que le sobra a la 12AX7, y si tienes, tambien una etapa de potencia (valvular, ni hablar) para acoplarle a este preamplificador.


----------



## arields1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Pronto podré subir el circuito del preamplificador, con respecto a la etapa de potencia, ya subí en otro post el circuito del marshall de 120 Watt, 80 Watt es un valor difícil para hacer con válvulas, no imposible, y los transformadores es todo un tema.


----------



## arields1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Como lo prometido es deuda, subo en formato exel el circuito del preamplificador para guitarra, elejí la base del pre marshall, espero que les guste.


----------



## arields1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Perdón, me faltó decir que se alimenta con fuente partida y que se puede usar cualquier operacional de audio, como pueden ver es muy simple y por eso omití la alimentación, si creen que llegue a hacer falta, la hago y la subo.
Saludos.


----------



## marvel (Mar 9, 2009)

Muchas gracias! Cuando pueda lo armo! Depaso lo comparo con el sonido de mi marshall mg10cd (10w a transistores jaja, pero algo es algo)


Saludos!


----------



## arields1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Otro detalle, la fuente para el pre debe ser de +- 15 Volt mínimo, sinó debe modificarse un par de resistores.


----------



## cabezaurio (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo quiero el diseño del pre de tupolev con la distorsion valvular, por favor!


----------



## arields1 (Mar 10, 2009)

No sé si te diste cuenta que tiene una distorsión el pre subido por tupolev, lo único es que no está accionado por llave sinó por el pote, de todas formas a mí no me gusta cómo suena cuando la distorsión está después de los controles de tono porque pierde agudos y no se puede modificar, es por eso que en el meza boogie le agregaron un eq gráfico, si querés otra cosa, te aviso que vas a tener que esperar porque no tengo válvulas en la librería del programa que uso para dibujar los circuitos.


----------



## Iván Hernández (Abr 23, 2009)

gracias colegas esta muy bueno el diagrama


----------



## pato2009 (May 1, 2009)

muchachos quisiera saver si ustedes me podrian dar una mano con un pequeño problemita q tengo ...  estoy armando un la parte de preamplificación de un equipo VOX AC30 e buscado mucho y encontre en la web este esquematico el problema es q cuando termine de  armar solo la parte de entrada normal y brillante tal como esta en el esquematico
este no emitio ningun sonido quisiera saver si alguno de ustedes seria capas de ver si es posible q este esquematico este herrado desde ya muchas gracias 

http://www.freeinformaciónsociety.com/electronics/schematics/audio/voxac301993preamp.pdf

.... espero q puedan ayudarme o guiarme en mi inconveniente


----------



## arields1 (May 1, 2009)

Pero en que potencia lo conectaste? El circuito se ve bien, además es original, revisa bien todo lo que hiciste, si cometiste algún error de acá no podemos verlo.


----------



## pato2009 (May 1, 2009)

no se si viste bien la parte q arme es solo la parte de normal y brillante
pero esta no genera ningun ruido ni de fuente ni de nada es muy raro sabrias decirme como medir una valvula par asaver si las q tengo pueden ser q esten mal
 desde ya muchas gracias por tu ayuda arields1


a me olvidaba no lo conecte a ninguna potencia solo a la salida del pote treble conecte un parlante chico ... y otra pregunta esta mal si lo pruebo poniendo a la entrada un discman


----------



## arields1 (May 1, 2009)

No amigo, un preamplificador no puede mover un parlante, por eso no suena, hay que conectarlo a una potencia o tener instrumental para ver cómo funciona.


----------



## pato2009 (May 1, 2009)

y con respecto al discman esta mal eso o puedo seguir probandolo de esa manera y desde ya muchas gracias amigo por constestar mis preguntas tan rapido es q soy algo nuevo con esto de las valvulas


----------



## arields1 (May 1, 2009)

Eso es lo de menos, lo único que puede distorsionar mucho.


----------



## pato2009 (May 2, 2009)

bueno querido amigo arields1 paso a contarte q el pre anda de REEEEE chupete jajaja suena muy bien y el control de tonos es exepcional... quiero agradecerte por tu enorme ayuda
y promneto cuando lo termine subir los pcb de la placa junto con fotos de como quedo para q si algun colega lo quiere armar le de para adelante .... muchisimas gracias 
una ultima pregunta para este pre le quedara bien el amplificador de luciperro de 100W


----------



## arields1 (May 2, 2009)

No sé quién es luciperro.


----------



## pato2009 (May 2, 2009)

es otro miembro de este foro, el posteo un amplificador de 100W, muy bueno parece por los comentarios en el foro ... otra cosa sera conveniente armar un pequeño amplificador con un operacional como para elevar la salida del pre para q entre con mayor potencia al amplificador ...


----------



## arields1 (May 2, 2009)

No conviene, este pre puede entregar señales muy altas.


----------



## pato2009 (May 2, 2009)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda ... y por desburrarme en el tema valvulas


----------



## pato2009 (May 5, 2009)

disculpa que te vuelva amolestar pero me gustaria saver como solucionar un problema que se me presento cunado ensamble todo ... y es que se siente como un poco de ruido en el pre es como q toma señales de aire o algo parecido como una radio...
me gustaria saver si hay alguna forma de sacar esos ruidos ... seria conveniente ponerle una bobina de choque en la fuente y otra pregunta como puedo hacer para filtara aun mas el voltaje de alimentacion(esta compuesto por un transformador 220/220 con un puente de diodo de unos 5am y un capacitor de 100 uf por 400v) desde ya muchas gracias 

un saludo  atte satiago tassone


----------



## arields1 (May 5, 2009)

Lo único que se puede hacer es colocar un capacitor de 220 picofaradios desde la grilla de entrada a masa y colocar blindaje electrostático a la válvula.


----------



## pato2009 (May 5, 2009)

crees q podria mejorar si cambio el capacitor de filtro por uno de 400uf
y con respecto al blindaje electrostatico que seria eso? 
donde se vende....
y con respecto a los capacitores de 220pf q vos me decis tendrian que ser de poliester o silvermica... que es mejor 
aaaa si no es mucha molestia podrias pasarme tu meil... me seria mas facil sacarme las dudas ...


----------



## arields1 (May 5, 2009)

El blindaje electrostático es un tubo de chapa que se coloca sobre la válvula de la misma altura que se conecta masa, hay zócalos que vienen con eso sinó te lo puedes hacer.


----------



## pato2009 (May 6, 2009)

aca te pongo fotos a las aletas metalicas les llamas blindaje


----------



## arields1 (May 6, 2009)

Esos zócalos parecen tener la base para colocar el blindaje, ah!, y mejor si el capacitor es silver mica.


----------



## aLeZ (Jul 23, 2009)

Hola gente. Soy nuevo aca y ya para estrenarme les hago unas preguntitas. Cuanto esta las valvulas y el proyecto final en si cuanto cuesta. Pregunto ya que este pre le heche un ojo y me gusto bastante, mas para mi guitarra.
Aclaro que soy de argentina. Y si hay alguien que sea de capital o cerca me aconseje una casa que vendan las valvulas .

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## arields1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Las casas de música están vendiendo válvulas, y como dicen que las vávulas que venden son elejidas, las venden medio caritas, pero tenés la importadora electrónica en Salta al 900 en capital donde vas a conseguir un precio moderado.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jul 25, 2009)

En la pag.: http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/  lei con mucho agrado el post del forista ''mda1961'' : http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1781  mensaje en cual expresa su satisfaccion con la responsabilidad y honestidad demostrada por  un exportador-importador de valvulas electronicas.-  Me parecio pertinente dar a conocer la impresion y comentario del forista ant.mencionado,pues,los negocios via internet se han transformador en una ''ruleta-rusa''con impredecibles resultados.-


----------



## lux (Ago 5, 2009)

querias hacerle una consulta esta confirmado que este preamplificador esta funcionando si es asi ya comienzo a buscar las valvulas 
saludos


----------



## chacarock (Ago 6, 2009)

Lux nose  de cual pre estas hablando, si no me confundi, estan hablando de por lo menos 2 p 3 pre, pero el primero posteado por tupolev, que a proposito, estamos esperando la tercera version, funcioma muy bien el mismo lodijo y posteo fotos del proyecto terminado, los demas no podria asegurartelo, yo por lo menos.
recomendacion: estaria bueno que cuando participemos en un tema, nos dediquemos a discutir solo ese tema, ya que si empezamos a postear y discutir sobre otros pre, para este caso en particular, al final, podemos confundirnos y no saber esactaente de que se trata todo, esto contodo respeto a los compañeros, que aportan nuevas cosas ya sean, esquemas, placas, etc. en fin espero no se tome a mal, y muy agradecido con el amigo arields1, que con su basta experiencia en este tema, seguro podra guiarnos rectos sobre la  balvulas, estaria bueno abrir un tema aparte con estos proyecto  en los cuales trabajo tantos años, un saludo y un abrazo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2009)

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> ...muy agradecido con el amigo arields1, que con su *b*asta experiencia en este tema, seguro podra guiarnos rectos sobre la  *b*alvulas...



Más allá de la "bálvula" (que va con "v" las dos veces), lo basto (con "B") de sus conocimientos... No...
_basto, ta.
1. adj. Grosero, tosco, sin pulimento.
2. adj. Dicho de una persona: tosca (‖ grosera)._
Fuente (segunda acepción)

En cambio, (y coincido con vos) los conocimientos de Arields1 son *v*astos  
_vasto, ta.
(Del lat. vastus).
1. adj. Dilatado, muy extendido o muy grande._
Fuente

Una letrita nomás hace unas diferencias grandes  

Un abrazo


----------



## chacarock (Ago 7, 2009)

Hu! Que vergüenza, perdón  ,  de ahora en adelante prometo redactar en el word y recién postear, gracias por las correcciones Cacho


----------



## lux (Ago 9, 2009)

muchas gracias hablaba del pre posteado por tupolev , muchas gracias por tu respuesta chacarock


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 12, 2009)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Hola cabezaurio, es justo lo que estaba haciendo y era eso, agregarle además de la saturación, una distorsión, utilizando el triodo que quedaba sin usar.
> En breve subiré la versión 3, de este preamplificador para guitarra a valvulas y además el PCB de la fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Saludos y Feliz Navidad



Estimado amigo del foro 'tupolev', ,sin animosidad de presionarte, podremos ver la versión 3, aunque lo mío es de ansioso porque no he podido concluir la versión 2 por falta de los zócalos par válvulas, los que hay aquí no son para circuito impreso, y los que hay que es en China, si no pago con tarjeta no me los mandan, no aceptan el dinero por W.U.,  algo inventare para adaptarlas, mientras eso surge de mi cabeza, ¿llegara la versión 3?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 13, 2009)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:
			
		

> tupolev dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ingresa en la pagina www.jorgeson.com, aqui venden amplificador valvulares, y también venden componentes, quizás te solucione tu problema


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 13, 2009)

Gracias por tu aporte, es probable que allí encuentre los zocalos que estoy buscando....


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Ago 30, 2009)

necesito un pre como este pero  con una sola valvula media para preamplificar y la otra mitad pra control de tono se podria hacer algo con este


----------



## Polioxyde (Sep 25, 2009)

oswaldosolano dijo:


> hola tupolev, una pregunta acerca de este tema, no mete mucha interferencia este pre, por que escuche unos que hacen un ruido como si estubieras friendo algo.
> saludos.



A mi eso me suena a valvulas en mal estado, generalmente la primera.


----------



## danirebollo (Nov 26, 2009)

hola, quiero construir preamplificadores (uno de guitarra y otro de bajo) a valvulas, y como valvulas compraria de thomman.de (http://www.thomann.de/es/valvulas_para_amplificadores_de_valvulas.html).
Que circuitos me podeis recomendar?
si las valvulas fueran baratas incluso podria hacer un amplificador (para guitarra tengo una fuente de alimentacion de 160va y 30v simetricos).

Sobre todo, tanto para el circuito de preamplificador como amplificador, querria, si es posible, utilizar bajos voltajes (no 280v como en el ampli de este hilo...).
Nunca he trabajado con valvulas, asi que si me lo explicais un poco... mejor!
gracias.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 14, 2010)

Sí amigo TUPOLEV deseamos y muchos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! que nos postees ese tercer PCB con sus respectivas tripitas pa´ser el bendito pre para guitarra, soy de Perú y DIYér de pedales clonador de marcas (clono BOSS, IBANEZ, MXR, BEHRINGER, DOD, OCD, EH y otros) me interesa de sobremanera todos los post con PCB de pre, amplis y si hubiera de pedales!!!!!!!! Viva el DIYérismo!!!!!!!!
GodSaveMetal


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 15, 2010)

danirebollo dijo:


> Sobre todo, tanto para el circuito de preamplificador como amplificador, querria, si es posible, utilizar bajos voltajes (no 280v como en el ampli de este hilo...).
> Nunca he trabajado con valvulas, asi que si me lo explicais un poco... mejor!
> gracias.


 
Si quieres trabajar con valvulas vete acostumbrando a los 300V. He leido algo por ahi de valvulas que van a 12V, pero no creo que sea lo mismo que las de alto voltaje, ni en ganancia ni en calidad.


----------



## hardcoreone (Abr 13, 2010)

buenas me presento me interesa saber sobre jcm 800 yo vi un part list de un pedal emulador de jcm 800 lo qu eno me queda claro es como saber tanto como d elos capacitores y las resistencias el voltaje y a cuantos watts pedirlas


----------



## Matt232 (May 11, 2010)

hola, estoy juntando los componentes y armado la placa para hacer este exelente pre, vengo esperando hace bastante tiempo q tupolev suba todo completo y terminado  camos tupolev!!!! muchos tamos esperando y gracias por este exelente pre! saludos desde Argentina


----------



## GodSaveMetal (May 12, 2010)

Matt232 dijo:


> hola, estoy juntando los componentes y armado la placa para hacer este exelente pre, vengo esperando hace bastante tiempo q tupolev suba todo completo y terminado  camos tupolev!!!! muchos tamos esperando y gracias por este exelente pre! saludos desde Argentina



me auno al pedido tupolev;  mando saludos desde PERÚ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selkir (May 12, 2010)

Bueno, he visto que algunos preguntaban sobre el transformador, sobre todo al principio.

Os comento que encontré una empresa muy seria aquí es España (me parece que también trabajan en el extranjero). La empresa se llama Jesiva y su dirección es http://www.jesiva.com/

Tienen catálogo de transformadores de diferentes tipos, pero si necesitas uno que no tienen se lo pides y te lo hacen a medida.
Yo encargué un transformador con primario de 220V a dos secundarios, uno de 240V/ 350mA y otro de 6'3V/1A y me costó 75€ con portes incluidos; y entre que ponía en contacto con ellos y todo hasta que me llegó a casa pasó solo que una semana.

Espero que a alguien se sirva esta información.


----------



## igna_m (Jul 13, 2010)

tupolev, me encantan tus proyectos.
me gustaria saber si puedo reemplazar las 12ax7 por unas 12au7/ecc82 porque es lo unico que consigo aca.. sino otra que se consige es la pcc189..


----------



## lw3eiv (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola Amigos, ya hice el PCB solde los puentes y los socalos para alojar las valvulas, pero quisiera saber decuantos watt son las resistencia, por lo que se ve en la foto parecen de 1/4 watt, ( no estoy seguro y no se calcularlo)


----------



## anfis (Ago 2, 2010)

Tupolev, la verdad que tengo ganas de armarme el pre valvular y tengo una duda....... que diodos me conviene usar para la fuente tanto para la salida de 6v como para la de 280v. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

anfis dijo:


> Tupolev, la verdad que tengo ganas de armarme el pre valvular y tengo una duda....... que diodos me conviene usar para la fuente tanto para la salida de 6v como para la de 280v. Gracias.


*1N4007* para todo.


----------



## lw3eiv (Ago 3, 2010)

anfis dijo:


> Tupolev, la verdad que tengo ganas de armarme el pre valvular y tengo una duda....... que diodos me conviene usar para la fuente tanto para la salida de 6v como para la de 280v. Gracias.


De cauntos watts vas a poner las resistencias, ya vi que los diodos te recomendaron de usar los 1n4007, para ka alimentacion.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ago 3, 2010)

lw3eiv dijo:


> De cauntos watts vas a poner las resistencias, ya vi que los diodos te recomendaron de usar los 1n4007, para ka alimentacion.



Normalmente para tensiones de más de 200V se sugiere resistencias de 1W espero te sea de utilidad


----------



## lw3eiv (Ago 3, 2010)

Gracias GodSaveMetal por tu respuesta.
Angel.


----------



## anfis (Ago 10, 2010)

Ariel, estaria bueno que subas los proyectos completos. Ya que en el foro hay gente novata en el mundo de la electronica, y un pcb vendria bien.
Creo que si ves los post de tupolev te vas a dar cuenta de lo que te estoy hablando.
Gracias.

Gracias Fogonazo, me siento muy identificado con tu nick. Mi primer fogonazo fue con una fuente de una pc 286 hace unos cuantos años atras.


----------



## eduardo0701 (Ago 18, 2010)

que tal compañeros?
soy jorge desde colombia, soy un poco nuevo en todo este tema, y ando buscando a ver si me pueden ayudar.
quiero contruirme este preamplificador, pero que tenga valvulas y ademas una distorsion muy densa y cargada, parecida a las de peavey 6505, o mesa boogie dual rectifier. se que es mucho pedir, y se que no sonaran igual pero me interesa que sena distorsiones para metal, (death metal) y pues ya he leido todo este foro, pero ando como perdido con el ultimo esquema, pues el que despues de todos sus proyectos ha dado mejores resultados, pues que sea el ultimo por ahi lei lo del amigo arields1, y pues me interesa este circuito, pues el preamplificador con distorsion.

cual es el esquema que hasta hy ha dado mejores resultados? si me puden decir la ubicacion se los agradezco
muchas gracias a todos y un saludo


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ago 19, 2010)

eduardo0701 dijo:


> que tal compañeros?
> soy jorge desde colombia, soy un poco nuevo en todo este tema, y ando buscando a ver si me pueden ayudar.
> quiero contruirme este preamplificador, pero que tenga valvulas y ademas una distorsion muy densa y cargada, parecida a las de peavey 6505, o mesa boogie dual rectifier. se que es mucho pedir, y se que no sonaran igual pero me interesa que sena distorsiones para metal, (death metal) y pues ya he leido todo este foro, pero ando como perdido con el ultimo esquema, pues el que despues de todos sus proyectos ha dado mejores resultados, pues que sea el ultimo por ahi lei lo del amigo arields1, y pues me interesa este circuito, pues el preamplificador con distorsion.
> 
> ...



me aúno al pedido de JORGE a ver si lo publicás amigo arields1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lw3eiv (Ago 23, 2010)

lw3eiv dijo:


> Gracias GodSaveMetal por tu respuesta.
> Angel.


 hola amigos una ayudita, quisiera saber si este transformador puede servir para el pre:
transformador de potencia para pequeños proyectos de pre y el compresor. 2x 115 V primaria, secundaria 250V 0,1 A 2,5 A 0,1 A de 9V y 24V El agujero interior es en una olla, tiene una pantalla de cobre lámina de liquidación.

Este transformador se puede utilizar con 115V y 230V de tensión de red!

Diámetro: 85 mm
Altura: 43 mm


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Sep 20, 2010)

anfis dijo:


> Ariel, estaria bueno que subas los proyectos completos. Ya que en el foro hay gente novata en el mundo de la electronica, y un pcb vendria bien.
> Creo que si ves los post de tupolev te vas a dar cuenta de lo que te estoy hablando.
> Gracias.
> 
> Gracias Fogonazo, me siento muy identificado con tu nick. Mi primer fogonazo fue con una fuente de una pc 286 hace unos cuantos años atras.



Podes redirigirme a esa fuente o la podés publicar??? toy con eso en mente no sé como empezar!!


----------



## marke20 (Feb 15, 2011)

Pregunta: Este Pre tiene la tipica distorsion valvular tan buscada por los guitarristas?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 15, 2011)

consulta al margen:

cuál es la razón aparante por la cual mi guitarra tipo ibanez con 1 sola bobina humbucjer suena mucho mas fuerte y brillante en mi amplificador casero con TL072 y TDA2052, que en un viejo amplificador valvular


----------



## dukex (Feb 16, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> consulta al margen:
> 
> cuál es la razón aparante por la cual mi guitarra tipo ibanez con 1 sola bobina humbucjer suena mucho mas fuerte y brillante en mi amplificador casero con TL072 y TDA2052, que en un viejo amplificador valvular




Será que las valvulas están viejitas......¿?? y que amp valvular es?? de que año??



Por otro lado....

Alguien habia escuchado de este sitio?? 

http://www.schematicheaven.com/

ahora que estaba mirando este foro me acordé de él y queria mirar que habia de nuevo por allá....

ya no existe!!, habian muchos esquemas de amplis en ese sitio acabo de ir a mirar y parece que está desactivado el sitio desde hace mucho tiempo, como 3 años...

ojalá alguien sepa algo al respecto, o de algún sitio equivalente.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2011)

ya no existe, es verdad, pero pude rescatar muchos esquemas sobretodo de efectos que los guardé por suerte....

el ampli no es tan viejo y la marca no es muy buena...no recuerdo la marca...pero no es mal ampli...y la viola tampoco es gibson pero no es tan mala tampoco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2011)

Como que no está????  
Pocas son las cosas que se pierden en la Web 

*Acá tienen copias* de todos los años que gusten...

Que les aproveche!


----------



## dukex (Feb 16, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Como que no está????
> Pocas son las cosas que se pierden en la Web
> 
> *Acá tienen copias* de todos los años que gusten...
> ...



OoooooHH!  que fortuna!!s 

gracias maestro.


----------



## marke20 (Mar 9, 2011)

Alguien podria responder por favor mi pregunta? (mensaje 131)
Es el unico dato que me falta para decidirme a encarar este proyecto

Gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 9, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Como que no está????
> Pocas son las cosas que se pierden en la Web
> 
> *Acá tienen copias* de todos los años que gusten...
> ...



El link ta caido lo podés resubir porfavor????


----------



## dukex (Mar 9, 2011)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> El link ta caido lo podés resubir porfavor????



A mí me funcionó, se demora un poquito pero funciona.

http://web.archive.org/web/20080729004857/www.schematicheaven.com/ampeg.htm


----------



## lw3eiv (Mar 9, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Alguien podria responder por favor mi pregunta? (mensaje 131)
> Es el unico dato que me falta para decidirme a encarar este proyecto
> 
> Gracias



Hola, a veces se hace dificil, cuando haces preguntas que nadie responde, no se, sera por que son muy obvias, pero si uno sabe todo, no le hace falta venir a consultar el foro, este u otros, el gran Borges decia con toda humildad "perdonen mi ignoracia" y no es que sea un tipo polemico, te cuento hace mas de 6 meses hice el PCB y solde los zocalos para las 12ax7, pero tengo algunas dudas, que me bloquearon,  sobre la alimentacion. Lei en el hilo que suena muy bien. Por otra parte hice el pre, tambien de tupolev, el que lleva 4 integrados y te puedo decir que funcina muy bien, supero mis espectativas, espero en breve retomar este.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Alguien podria responder por favor mi pregunta? (mensaje 131)
> Es el unico dato que me falta para decidirme a encarar este proyecto
> 
> Gracias



No debes hacer eso y esperar, pueden que te contesten puede que no, puede que nadie sabe la respuesta puede que si, puede que no tengan ganas de cotetar, o cualquier otra cosa

Que sucede si te dicen que si y luego vas a entrar protestaneo que te dijeron cualquera.....
Cada uno cuenta su experiencia y el riesgo de cada uno y qu espera cada uno, entoces como tal cada uno debe asumirlos


----------



## marke20 (Mar 21, 2011)

Esta pregunta es para Tupolev o cualquiera que haya armado el proyecto:

Cual es la medida del pcb?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2011)

Se nota que te gusta el facilismo tenes dos opcions, imprimi en una hoja el pcb y vas a tener cabal idea del tamaño, o  toma la seaparación de los pines de un pote o de las R y con eso sabiendo esa medida dividis por lo que pueda mdedir el alto y el acho y de alli sacas tus medidas, pone 1/4 de pila y no preguntes cosas que podes averiguar vos mismo, muy comoda tu actitud, una cosa es ayuda y otra que te sirvan.
Y no me salgas con que la pregunta estaba dirigida a Tupolev, porque la actitud no tiene nada que ver con quien queres que te reponda


----------



## marke20 (Mar 28, 2011)

Me parece que cuando me de el bolsillo y el tiempo voy a arrancar este proyecto, ya estamos decididos!
Voy a optar por unas valvulas 6N2P-EV que estan baratas, dado que es mi primera incursion en los tubos. Luego exploraremos mas variantes. Tengo entendido que este modelo es exactamente igual a las 12AX7 excepto que algunos pines estan distribuidos distinto, me equivoco?
Alguien que hay aprobado o sabido de estas valvulas tiene alguna opinion al respecto??

Gracias


----------



## pablo dew (May 1, 2011)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien tiene o sabe donde conseguir un esquema para armar un pre para guitarra electrica simple, SOLO CON CONTROL DE GANANCIA, que utilice una 12ax7. El proyecto es armar un pre con la menor cantidad de componentes posibles.


----------



## javier xino (May 24, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Esta pregunta es para Tupolev o cualquiera que haya armado el proyecto:
> 
> Cual es la medida del pcb?



hola amigo , las medidas del pcb estan en el pos n°13 de tupolev XD



tupolev dijo:


> Las medidas del PCB son, 62 x 244 mm .



hola amigo , las medidas del pcb estan en el pos n°13 de tupolev XD
yo tambien estoy realizando este proyecto ....solo me falta una valvula ire aportando mis avances en este  hilo ....planeo realizarlo con un formato tipo pedal de efectos o rack   
eso ahu no lo decido ...pero cuando me llegue la valvula  dentro de esta semana  realizare la pcb  ...saludos ..


para tupolev : 

 primero : felicitarte por semejante proyecto .........
 segundo: no se podra realizar un efecto con el triodo sobrante ???



pablo dew dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien tiene o sabe donde conseguir un esquema para armar un pre para guitarra electrica simple, SOLO CON CONTROL DE GANANCIA, que utilice una 12ax7. El proyecto es armar un pre con la menor cantidad de componentes posibles.



aqui a hay algo amigo ....be a la seccion de  " buillding block "  y luego le das clic a la sona de pream


http://www.ax84.com/corepreamps.html


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2011)




----------



## marke20 (Jul 5, 2011)

Llegaron mis valvulitas directo de rusia!

Son unas 6N2P-EV, se que no son exactamente las mismas que requiere este diseño pero tambien lei que se adaptan con facilidad, solo hay que cambiar un poquitito el conexionado...
Las compre por ser baratas ya que este es mi primer experimento con equipos valvulares y ya que vamos a quemar algo, que no nos salga tan caro jajaja






La 8 las pague U$S 15 en total. Un regalo, ahora faltara ver como se comportan aunque no lei comentarios negativos sobre ellas...

Espero tener tiempo este año para poder deciarme al proyecto! Saludos!


PD: El cuchillo es el que use para abrir la cajita


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

Mira, es muy dificil quemar un tubo, no son como los transistores, estos un corto instantaneo y no paso nada, asi que sacate la idea de quemar algo, solo resistencias


----------



## marke20 (Jul 8, 2011)

Gracias compañero, de hecho lei comentarios que estas valvulas estan construidas como "tanques" jajaj. 

Una consulta... en Electronica Liniers consigo unos trafos 12v 2A (sin punto medio, para este proyecto claro esta) por algo asi como $12, un regalo... Pero claro en el diagrama dice que use un trafo de 1A y otro de 2A, puedo usar los dos de 2A sin problemas?


----------



## pandacba (Jul 8, 2011)

Si, no hay problema que entregue más corriente, el ciruito siempre consumira lo mismo


----------



## chacarock (Jul 11, 2011)

buenisima compra, donde las conseguiste a las valvulitas?

saludos


----------



## marke20 (Jul 11, 2011)

Las compre por eBay, a alguien en Rusia, la verdad no puedo darte mas datos porque no los tengo jaja


----------



## chacarock (Jul 17, 2011)

haaaaaaaaa, dichoso que podes operar internacionalmente, bueno tendre que seguir esperando alguna ofertita 
saludos


----------



## marke20 (Jul 17, 2011)

Es que al menos si sos de buenos aires y tenes una tarjeta de credito ya estas hecho


----------



## chacarock (Jul 24, 2011)

naaaaaaaaa, a mi me piden 4000 minimo de sobre de sueldo para darme la internacional, un bajon


----------



## cox (Ago 29, 2011)

marke20 dijo:


> Es que al menos si sos de buenos aires y tenes una tarjeta de credito ya estas hecho



hola master, no me pasarías el link o lo que tengas de contacto par comprar esas valvulas por ebay? estuve viendo algunos, pero me gustaría hacer la operación con alguien que ya sé que te las envió!   ¿es el usuario de los montes urales, rusia?

gracias y un saludo a todoss!!!

EDITO: podes usar el  trafo de 2AMP sin problemas..


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

Las compras por ebay son seguras


----------



## marke20 (Ago 30, 2011)

Aca les va el articulo que compre yo, aviso que todavia no se si las valvulas funcionan correctamente ya que no las probe, aunq falta poco jeje

Tubos

Alguien sabe si puedo conectar el pre sin nada  a la salida como para hacer pruebas?


----------



## marke20 (Ago 30, 2011)

Dejo unas fotos de mi proyectito jeje, falta conseguir un gabinete donde montar todo y ponerle algun amplificador como para probaaar.

Mi idea es que los potenciometros  no esten soldados a la placa sino unidos por cables para tener mayor versatilidad, les parece bien?

Y como ampli estaba pensando en ponerle el UCD de Ejtagle a 100w mas o menos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

El tema es que solddoe a la placa tendras menos ruidos y perturbaciones, los cables aparte de captar sumbidos agregan capaciaded parasitas  y modiifcan el comportameitno del pre


----------



## marke20 (Ago 30, 2011)

Okey... si, tiene sentido. El tema es que los potes estan algo alejados del borde de la placa, es algo que no me dicuenta antes de pasar el acido. Voy a tratar de limar los bordes hasta el limite de lo posible a ver si puedo hacer que los potes sobresalgan bien de la placa.

Gracias compañero!


----------



## pandacba (Ago 30, 2011)

no se si se consigan ahora antes venian uno prolongadores para potes, eso hubiera sido una solución y si no cablealos tenes dos fornas, calbe mallado la malla a masa de un lado y a la carcasa del pote del otro o caable sin mmalla pero los calbes deben estar retorcidos


----------



## mauriel77 (Dic 2, 2011)

hola! alguno sabe algo de la tan esperada versión 3.0 de este preamplificador?
saludos.


----------



## tupolev (Dic 2, 2011)

Está todavia un poco verde, por asuntos de laboro, pero no abandonada.
Espero que en las próximas vacaciones de navidad, la deje temblando.

Saludos


----------



## psychatog (Dic 5, 2011)

tupolev dijo:


> Está todavia un poco verde, por asuntos de laboro, pero no abandonada.
> Espero que en las próximas vacaciones de navidad, la deje temblando.
> 
> Saludos



Seria un gran regalo de navidad para los guitarroforeros jajaja! Lo espero con ansias!


----------



## tupolev (Dic 5, 2011)

psychatog dijo:


> Seria un gran regalo de navidad para los guitarroforeros jajaja! Lo espero con ansias!


----------



## tupolev (Dic 13, 2011)

Próximamente la V 3.0 prometida.

Saludos


----------



## Holas (Dic 13, 2011)

Las válvulas , son muy costosas , verdad tupolev , o difíciles de conseguir?


----------



## tupolev (Dic 13, 2011)

Que va, los Rusos las tienen a montones y muy baratas.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-10-Russ...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1e69509f6f

Saludos


----------



## psychatog (Dic 14, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Las válvulas , son muy costosas , verdad tupolev , o difíciles de conseguir?



Costosas si, puede ser. Pero dificiles de conseguir no, ni ahi.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

Holas los triodos dobles, aqui estan entre 100 y 150 pesos según que modelo se trate ECC81 O ECC83


----------



## Selkir (Dic 14, 2011)

Holas dijo:


> Las válvulas , son muy costosas , verdad tupolev , o difíciles de conseguir?



Tal vez os interese conocer esta página: http://tubedepot.com/ Es de USA, pero los precios me parecen my buenos, sobre todo si tienes que hacer una compra así grandecita. Yo la hice y me salía mejor comprar todos los componentes en esa página que aquí en España, incluso con los gastos de envio jejeje


----------



## psychatog (Dic 15, 2011)

tupolev dijo:


> Próximamente la V 3.0 prometida.
> 
> Saludos



Tupo, Esto es la V3.0??? Un prototipo o la V2.0?? Respecto a la disto del pre, que sonido estas buscando?


----------



## tupolev (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola psychatog, las fotos corresponden a la versión 3 y estoy actualmente probandola.
En esta versión, utilizo las 3 valvulas al 100% y lo que estoy buscando es tener un sonido
limpio, otro saturado y una buena distorsión.

Saludos


----------



## psychatog (Dic 16, 2011)

Apa!! Con la media valvula que te sobraba agregaste una etapa mas de ganancia? Respecto al send/return, seria un loop de efectos o solo sirve para conectar el tanque de reverb?


----------



## zfrittz6 (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola, llevo bastante tiempo que me habia retirado de la electronica y al ver este previo me ha llamado la atencion lo bien que esta diseñado, así que felicitaciones, y ahora la pregunta;
El ultimo triodo de la ecc83 valvula3, se podría sustituir por el triodo de la pcl86?.
¿ Habria que cambiar algun componente? Porque en las caracteristicas son casi identicos.
Mi pregunta era porque como se aprovecha solo un triodo si se cambiara por el de la pcl86 ya se podria poner tambien el pentodo de la pcl86 como etapa de potencia SE de 4watios apenas con un par de resistencias mas, y así tener un pequeño ampli valvular para tocar la guitarra sin molestar.
Saludos


----------



## Bater (Ene 19, 2012)

Hola a todos estoy interesado en armarme este pre, pero tengo la desgracia que toco el bajo y no la guitarra!  , alguien me podria decir que componentes podria variar para no cortar la banda de graves del bajo? 

saludos atte.


----------



## javier xino (Ene 23, 2012)

estoy ansioso por  ver  la versión 3.0  de este maravilloso preamp


felicitaciones por el armado* tupolev* como siempre  fenomenales sus aportes


----------



## maton00 (Ene 23, 2012)

esas que menciona @marke20 son "voshod" rusas (tienen un cohete) y son muy buenas, yo me voy a comprar un lote de valvulas similares, la 6n1p alguien me recomienda un esquema?, es que figuran las 6n1p en un datasheet que soportan hasta 300 volts, y en otro dice que hasta 250, y en unas paginas las hacen funcionar hasta con 348 volts, medidos directamante en el anodo como esta eso??
saludos.


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 25, 2012)

tupolev dijo:
			
		

> Próximamente la V 3.0 prometida.



Por un lado tengo que aplaudirle por tan excelente montaje. Luce muy bien, todo muy bien organizado y simétrico. Mi enhorabuena. 

Por otra parte me gustaría hacer unas preguntas ya que en estos momentos estoy armando mi propio amplificador a válvulas.

Siempre he leído que los cables de alimentación de los filamentos deben estar trensados para disminuir el hum que podrían producir. En el caso del montaje en PCB esto no es posible. ¿No afecta esta configuración el hum?

Quizás esta es una pregunta tonta pero:
¿Usar cable coaxial para los filamentos puede reducir el molesto hum?

Gracias.


----------



## javier xino (Ene 25, 2012)

> Siempre he leído que los cables de alimentación de los filamentos deben estar trensados para disminuir el hum que podrían producir. En el caso del montaje en PCB esto no es posible. ¿No afecta esta configuración el hum?



hola maestro ..veras   en la mayoría de los amplificadores a válvulas o pre-amp la alimentación de los filamentos es en alterna (vca)  es to provoca mas ruidos pero simplifica la fuente ...

en el pre posteado por tupolev  la alimentación de los filamentos es en continua (vcc)
esto es para eliminar los zumbidos y ruidos..

como en este pre solo tenemos 3 válvulas  no es difícil hacer una fuente para los filamentos 
el problema estaría cuando colocas muchas válvulas ...ahi sube el consumo de corriente  y sale mas caro  hacer la fuente para alimentar los filamentos .....


saludos !


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 26, 2012)

Interesante respuesta Javier, muchas gracias.

Verá usted, hace algún tiempo pregunté a una persona con años de experiencia en aparatos valvulares, si era mejor alimentar los filamentos con CD o con CA, y el me dijo que con CD tendría muchos dolores de cabeza. Le pregunté: ¿por qué? y entonces empezó a darme toda una disertación del funcionamiento del circuito, de lo cual entendí a lo sumo el 10%. 

Asumí aquella respuesta como válida dada la experiencia de ese señor y mi desconocimiento del tema, pero siempre me quedó la duda, porque a mí la lógica me indica que funcionaría mejor con corriente continua. El factor económico por supuesto que es importante, pero me interesa conocer el funcionamiento del circuito independientemente del costo. Luego analizamos el presupuesto para ver que variantes escoger.

¿Y sobre el cable coaxial?


----------



## javier xino (Ene 26, 2012)

hola MetroBioCen ,  veras según entiendo el cable coaxial es usado en audio y vídeo para proteger de distorsiones y/o interferencias pero esto es para cuando trasportas una señal de audio ..ahora lo que buscamos es energizar los filamentos ...
ahora  si usas un coaxial para alimentar filamentos  funcionara perfecto , pero no notaras diferencia  entre un cable paralelo , o trenzado ...

respecto al uso de continua en la alimentación de los filamentos ..me refiero a que  sea una fuente regulada ..y digo que saldría cara para alimentar muchas válvulas ...pero para este pre una fuente regulada con lm7812 no saldría nada de cara , ademas son solo 3 válvulas 

saludos !


----------



## MetroBioCen (Ene 27, 2012)

Correcto. 

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios. 

Yo pienso usar sólo un puente rectificador y un buen capacitor para alimentar los filamentos. No estará completamente regulada, pero de seguro inducirá menos ruido que con alterna ¿Que cree?


----------



## Bater (Ene 27, 2012)

Hola que tal a todos, quisiera saber si lo puedo usar para el bajo este pre.
saludos


----------



## javier xino (Ene 27, 2012)

*para MetroBioCen* , creo que no tendrás problemas en alimentarlos en continua  y sin regular 
el amplificador mesa boogue dual rectifiers  alimenta la primera válvula  del pre con continua a 6.3v y con un filtrado de 4700uf 

creo que bastaría filtrar bien la fuente ..para obtener las mejores prestaciones en el sonido 

*para Bater*  no habria problema para usarlo con un bajo ...yo tambien soy bajista , me refiero a que no explotara nada ..pero el sonido y la respuesta en frecuencias  medias  y  bajas no sera igual ...

y olvídate de  "" y si le cambio esto  o aqueyo " .. sencillamente  seria mas simple construir uno específicamente para bajo ..en  el foro hay uno ..si no mal recuerdo


----------



## tupolev (Ene 28, 2012)

La versión 3.

Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Ene 28, 2012)

TUPOLEV como siempre te pasaste chico; unas preguntas:
 Si no encuentro esos potes de 220K se puede con los de 250k, idem para los de 470k los reemplazo con 500k; ambos lineales? 
La fuente como puede ser; la misma de la versión 2?
GRAXIAS AMIGO ESTUPENDO EL MOTAJE MUY PROLIJO!!


----------



## javier xino (Ene 28, 2012)

tupolev  la vercion  3.0 está sencillamente  genial ..como siempre muy prolijo todo,  te felicito ...

deseo armar esta vercion , solo me falta un tubo y dinero, pero se viene 

de casualidad no habrás grabado algún demo  ??


----------



## rash (Ene 29, 2012)

*EXCELENTE MONTAJE*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.....

muchísimas gracias compañero por esos aportes que haces al foro....

saludos

rash


----------



## psychatog (Ene 30, 2012)

Me picaron unas ganas de armarlo!!! 
Preguntas:
1- El switch de saturacion/distorcion, cambia el tipo de disto, de saturacion valvular o recorte de diodos?
2- El loop de reverb, esta antes despues o en paralelo a las distorciones? Jajaja, no me doy cuenta.
3- El switch de filter, agrega un cap al tone stack, que cambios produce en el sonido?
4- La disto por diodos que sonido tiene?

Muchisimas gragias tupo, un crack!!!
Saludos


----------



## munny (Ene 30, 2012)

¿Cual es la diferencia entre enchufar la guitarra en el hi o en el low?


----------



## Bater (Ene 31, 2012)

javier xino dijo:


> *para MetroBioCen* , creo que no tendrás problemas en alimentarlos en continua  y sin regular
> el amplificador mesa boogue dual rectifiers  alimenta la primera válvula  del pre con continua a 6.3v y con un filtrado de 4700uf
> 
> creo que bastaría filtrar bien la fuente ..para obtener las mejores prestaciones en el sonido
> ...



hola javier, gracias por la respuesta, solo tenia la duda por el tema de que recorte los graves en el bajo , creo haber visto uno de bajo, pero estaba en duda ese post.. 
saludos


----------



## munny (Ene 31, 2012)

munny dijo:


> ¿Cual es la diferencia entre enchufar la guitarra en el hi o en el low?



Quiero decir que, segun el esquema, es igual donde se enchufe la guitarra. Tanto al hi como al low, la señal pasa por 68ohm directa ala entrada del previo, las 2 iguales. ¿O no lo estoy interpretando bien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2012)

munny dijo:


> Quiero decir que, segun el esquema, es igual donde se enchufe la guitarra. Tanto al hi como al low, la señal *pasa por 68ohm directa ala entrada del previo*, las 2 iguales. ¿O no lo estoy interpretando bien?



*Nop*, según donde se conecte se forma un divisor de tensión o no, y *NO* son 68Ω sino *68KΩ*


----------



## munny (Feb 1, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop*, según donde se conecte se forma un divisor de tensión o no, y *NO* son 68Ω sino *68KΩ*


A ver si me entero.
Enchufando la guitarra a HI, la señal de esta llega hasta la entrada del previo pasando antes por la resistencia de 68k.
Y enchufando en LOW , ¿no es exactamente lo mismo?
¿Qué es lo que se me escapa?


----------



## tupolev (Feb 1, 2012)

Mira bién el esquema, cuando conectas en LO, fijate que la resistencia de 68k está a GND en HI.


----------



## munny (Feb 2, 2012)

tupolev dijo:


> Mira bién el esquema, cuando conectas en LO, fijate que la resistencia de 68k está a GND en HI.


Perfectamente, ya lo vi jejej
Pues veras, justo cuando posteaste la v3, yo acababa el chasis. Ahora no tengo sitio para los 2 jacks de Hi y Low.
Si dejo la entrada como en la v2, pero monto el previo de v3, ¿lo ves factible?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2012)

munny dijo:


> Perfectamente, ya lo vi jejej
> Pues veras, justo cuando posteaste la v3, yo acababa el chasis. Ahora no tengo sitio para los 2 jacks de Hi y Low.
> Si dejo la entrada como en la v2, pero monto el previo de v3, ¿lo ves factible?



Si ya tienes armado el chasis, coloca "Solo" un "Jack" y agrega un preset que cumpla con ajustar la señal de tu guitarra, el preset lo colocas sobre el mismo Jack del lado de adentro para que no te ocupe lugar.


----------



## munny (Feb 2, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si ya tienes armado el chasis, coloca "Solo" un "Jack" y agrega un preset que cumpla con ajustar la señal de tu guitarra, el preset lo colocas sobre el mismo Jack del lado de adentro para que no te ocupe lugar.


¿Tenemos algun esquemilla de "eso"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2012)

munny dijo:


> ¿Tenemos algun esquemilla de "eso"?



Algo      así         :

​


----------



## munny (Feb 2, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo      así         :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66713​



pues sigo sin sitio para el pote


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2012)

munny dijo:


> pues sigo sin sitio para el* pote*






Fogonazo dijo:


> Si ya tienes armado el chasis, coloca "Solo" un "Jack" y *agrega un preset que cumpla con ajustar la señal de tu guitarra, el preset lo colocas sobre el mismo Jack del lado de adentro para que no te ocupe lugar*.



Donde escribí *Preset* debe entenderse "Preset" y NO potenciómetro.


----------



## munny (Feb 3, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Donde escribí *Preset* debe entenderse "Preset" y NO potenciómetro.
> 
> ​


Perdona que insista, pero mi desconocimiento es mayusculo
Entonces, con ese preset, solo iria bien una guitarra, quiero decir que no serviria para usar el previo con varias guitarras, ya que habria que ajustarlo cada vez cambie de guitarra


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2012)

munny dijo:


> Perdona que insista, pero mi desconocimiento es mayusculo
> Entonces, con ese preset, solo iria bien una guitarra, quiero decir que no serviria para usar el previo con varias guitarras, ya que habria que ajustarlo cada vez cambie de guitarra



¿ Y cuantas guitarras distintas piensas conectar ?

No necesariamente debes ajustar para cada guitarra, ajustas a un valor intermedio y te servirá para varios modelos.


----------



## munny (Feb 3, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y cuantas guitarras distintas piensas conectar ?
> 
> No necesariamente debes ajustar para cada guitarra, ajustas a un valor intermedio y te servirá para varios modelos.


Hombre, no es que tenga muchas, pero son bastante distintas ya que una es flamenca amplificada y la otra una epi junior.
Tambien tendria que hacer un nuevo PCB, entonces mi duda es si merecera la pena montar esta v3 en vez de la v2, teniendo en cuenta los cambios que tendria que hacer.
Ya se que con la v2 tengo un triodo sin usar, pero ya tengo el PCB y el chasis casi listos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2012)

munny dijo:


> Hombre, no es que tenga muchas, pero son bastante distintas ya que una es flamenca amplificada y la otra una epi junior.
> Tambien tendria que hacer un nuevo PCB, entonces mi duda es si merecera la pena montar esta v3 en vez de la v2, teniendo en cuenta los cambios que tendria que hacer.
> Ya se que con la v2 tengo un triodo sin usar, pero ya tengo el PCB y el chasis casi listos



Y por que no colocas un *potenciómetro* de ajuste de ganancia en la parte "Posterior" de tu equipo, tienes el ajuste "a la mano" para cuando lo necesites y no te ocupa lugar en el frente


----------



## munny (Feb 3, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y por que no colocas un *potenciómetro* de ajuste de ganancia en la parte "Posterior" de tu equipo, tienes el ajuste "a la mano" para cuando lo necesites y no te ocupa lugar en el frente


Exactamente es lo que habia pensado, pero la verdad es que me esta dando mucha pereza lo del nuevo PCB, ya que este me costo 3 intentos y aun tengo que repasar alguna pista.
Por eso mi pregunta de si sera mucha la diferencia entre una version y otra, que ademas lleva un switch mas, pero este no seria problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2012)

munny dijo:


> Exactamente es lo que habia pensado, pero la verdad es que me esta dando mucha pereza lo del nuevo PCB, ...........



Me imagino que si Tupolev se puso a diseñar y hacer otra placa alguna mejora tendrá.

Utiliza el esquema que te paseé, sin re-hacer la placa, lo único que debes hacer es llevar 2 cables mallados al potenciómetro en la parte posterior 

Ver el archivo adjunto 66713​


----------



## munny (Feb 3, 2012)

Fogonazo;611901

Utiliza el esquema que te paseé dijo:
			
		

> [/CENTER]


Yo me refiero a la placa del previo en si, no la de los jacks.
De todas formas creo que me pondre con la v3 y tu esquema de preset, porque lo de la media valvula sin usar da coraje.


----------



## Bater (Feb 4, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me imagino que si Tupolev se puso a diseñar y hacer otra placa alguna mejora tendrá.
> 
> Utiliza el esquema que te paseé, sin re-hacer la placa, lo único que debes hacer es llevar 2 cables mallados al potenciómetro en la parte posterior
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 66713​


-

Hola Fogonazo, estoy altamente interesado y predispuesto a armar este preamplificador para mi bajo, y la duda es, si no es mucho pedirte los valores que habria que cambiar de capacitores como dijistes, para no recortar los graves del bajo o modificar la senial.. (no es de vago, ni por pedir que me hagan las cosas, pero nose ni me doy cuenta como calcularlo, y supongo habria que conocer bastante, y solo soy aficionado )
saludoss


----------



## munny (Feb 5, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y por que no colocas un *potenciómetro* de ajuste de ganancia en la parte "Posterior" de tu equipo, tienes el ajuste "a la mano" para cuando lo necesites y no te ocupa lugar en el frente



Y si en vez de un pote, pongo un selector con 3o 4 posisiones y con valores fijos, empezando por 56k, 68k, 96k....


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

Bater dijo:


> .... estoy altamente interesado y predispuesto a armar este preamplificador para mi bajo, y la duda es, si no es mucho pedirte los valores que habria que cambiar de capacitores como dijistes.....



¿ Cual de las 2 versiones previos ?




munny dijo:


> Y si en vez de un pote, pongo un selector con 3o 4 posisiones y con valores fijos, empezando por 56k, 68k, 96k....



Si piensas en trabajar "Duro", lo ideal sería un conmutador rotativo de varias posiciones y en cada posición un preset.
Ajustas cada preset a una guitarra en particular hasta obtener lo que consideres el mejor resultado.
Una vez ajustados los preset, al cambiar de guitarra solo debes acomodar el conmutador a "Esa guitarra"


----------



## Bater (Feb 5, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cual de las 2 versiones previos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola fogo , pido disculpas si te hice hacer una respuesta al dope jaja.. la version 2 es la cual quiero armar, abrazo.


----------



## munny (Feb 8, 2012)

Pues ya ha llegado la hora del polimetro!
A ver, yo uso una fuente distinta y una vez rectificados los 200v de mi trafo,(220 primario y 200 y 6,3v secundario) me da 293v en vez de los 280 del proyecto. Supongo que sera por los 230v de casa en vez de 220v. Y voy a usar 6n2p a 6,3 de filamentos.
Pues lo dicho, 293v, 13 mas que el esquema y ya se que estos montajes tienen mucha tolerancia pero ¿tendre que cambiar el valor de alguna resistencia? yo pienso que no sera necesario pero ¿y vosotros, que pensais?


----------



## javier xino (Feb 8, 2012)

hola compañeros !  veran  tengo el preamplificador  casi terminado   me falta una valvula  que conseguire  este sabado  para poder probarlo ,

cuando monte el circuito  me surgieron unas duda  , aver si* tupolev * o algun otro mas experto en el tema me puede ayudar ,

mi duda es ,  al faltar en el pcb  esos componentes , (ver imagen ) afecta en el funcionamiento ? 
o son unas simples modificaciones que se le hicieron .tengo montado la vercion 3.0 del preamp


----------



## Cacho (Feb 8, 2012)

munny dijo:


> A ver, yo uso una fuente distinta y una vez rectificados los 200v de mi trafo,(220 primario y 200 y 6,3v secundario) me da 293v en vez de los 280 del proyecto. *Supongo que sera por los 230v de casa en vez de 220v*.


Exactamente, es por eso y son de manual tus números: 230V/220V=1,0454545...
O sea, tenés un 4,5% más de tensión en el primario. Con eso tendrás ese mismo porcentaje "extra" en el secundario, esto es: 200V*1,04545...=209,1V.
Al rectificarlo da 209,1*1,4142=295,7V, restando 1,4V de caída en el puente rectificador quedan *294,3V*, 0,5% de diferencia con tu medición.
Bastante cerca, ¿no? (y más si consideramos las tolerancias, redondeos en las cuentas y errores de medición que puedas tener en el tester)


munny dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, 293v, 13 mas que el esquema...¿tendre que cambiar el valor de alguna resistencia? yo pienso que no sera necesario pero ¿y vosotros, que pensais?


No mires el número de volts de diferencia, mirá la proporción que eso representa.
Me explico: Si tenés un circuito que se alimenta con 3,3V y de golpe aparecen 13 más (16,3V) la variación es porcentualmente enorme (casi un 500%).
En cambio, si tenés un circuito que se alimenta con 280V y aparecen los 293V del caso, la variación es del 4,5%: Menos que la tolerancia estandar de las resistencias.

¿Te cabe alguna duda sobre si habrá que cambiar algo? 

Saludos


----------



## munny (Feb 9, 2012)

Cacho dijo:


> rcentualmente enorme (casi un 500%).
> En cambio, si tenés un circuito que se alimenta con 280V y aparecen los 293V del caso, la variación es del 4,5%: Menos que la tolerancia estandar de las resistencias.
> 
> ¿Te cabe alguna duda sobre si habrá que cambiar algo?
> ...


lo que yo pensaba


----------



## tupolev (Feb 9, 2012)

javier xino dijo:


> hola compañeros ! veran tengo el preamplificador casi terminado me falta una valvula que conseguire este sabado para poder probarlo ,
> 
> cuando monte el circuito me surgieron unas duda , aver si* tupolev *o algun otro mas experto en el tema me puede ayudar ,
> 
> ...


 

Exacto, son modificaciones de última hora, que por error no cambié en el PCB, con estas se mejora el sonido y aqui están corregidas, mis disculpas.
Mira la foto del PCB en el post 188, por el lado cobre, veras la modificación.

Saludos


----------



## javier xino (Feb 9, 2012)

muchas gracias  por tu rapida respuesta tupolev , veras  como comente anteriormente  lo tengo armado solo cortare la pista para la resistencia de 330k  y hare los agujeros para el condensador , el sabado comprare el tubo restante , con repecto a esto ultimo ..

de que valor es el condensador ? de la ultima modificacion ??

tengo puestas  2 ecc81 y comprare una ecc83/12ax7 ( se que disminuira la ganacica por las ecc81)

me surge una duda existencia !  en que lugar deveria poner la ecc83/12ax7 para obtener  la mayor distorcion ? 
yo pensaba ponerla de las ultimas , alado de la alimentacion en el pcb, pero que opinas tu  ??


saludos !! y gracias


----------



## mauriel77 (Feb 10, 2012)

tupolev dijo:


> Exacto, son modificaciones de última hora, que por error no cambié en el PCB, con estas se mejora el sonido y aqui están corregidas, mis disculpas.
> Mira la foto del PCB en el post 188, por el lado cobre, veras la modificación.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias tupolev, simplemente genial.
la duda que tengo es ¿cual es el valor del capacitor de la modificación, el que esta junto a la resistencia de 330k?.





javier xino dijo:


> muchas gracias  por tu rapida respuesta tupolev , veras  como comente anteriormente  lo tengo armado solo cortare la pista para la resistencia de 330k  y hare los agujeros para el condensador , el sabado comprare el tubo restante , con repecto a esto ultimo ..
> 
> de que valor es el condensador ? de la ultima modificacion ??
> 
> ...


justo tenia la misma duda. otra duda que tengo es como se conecta  el rever que se hace con los puntos que detallo en la foto.
Gracias!


----------



## munny (Feb 14, 2012)

Le quiero poner al previo, en el mismo chasis, una etapa con 1 el84, aprovechando que tengo el trafo de salida y mi duda es: ¿a la patila 2 de la el84 directamente la salida del previo, o habria que ponerle una resistencia? Es que no me ha quedado claro en otros esquemas que he mirado por ahi


----------



## Selkir (Feb 14, 2012)

Donde pone rever, ¿que tipo de rever se pone, una de muelles? ¿Se podría poner también un interruptor para activarla y desactivarla?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 15, 2012)

Selkir dijo:


> Donde pone rever, ¿que tipo de rever se pone, una de muelles?


Uno de cualquier tipo, resortes, de red de retardo electrónico, de cinta.


> ¿Se podría poner también un interruptor para activarla y desactivarla?


Sip


----------



## javier xino (Feb 19, 2012)

al fin arme el preamplificador !!  

quiero dar las gracias a tupolev por el diseño  y por compartir .

bueno aqui  unas fotos de mi armado , perdonen mi fuente que es provisoria ,hasta aqui ninguna novedad el pre salio andando de una 



saludos  armenlo que no se arrepienten !


----------



## istikis (Feb 20, 2012)

tiene buena pinta, hay muestras de audio por ahi? la distorsion llega a ser hi-gain? que tipo de sonido tiene, marshall, fender, etc..?

un saludo


----------



## javier xino (Feb 20, 2012)

istikis  tiene una distorcion tipo marshall  no llega a ser hi-gain el canal limpio es de fabula  muy cristalino 
con la distorcion de diodos siento que  pierde volumen.
hoy estuve haciéndole pruevas al pre y note que con el gain al máximo es ruidoso, pero con el pote de gain a la mitad del recorrido suena muy bien, tanto en limpio como en distorcion , probare cambiarlo a la mitad de su resistencia 

tengo unos cuantos problemas de ruido todavía , cuando subo el pote de treble al maximo  junto con el de gain  suena un pito ensordecedor ! quisas sea por que le puse un capacitor de 270pf en lugar de uno de 250pf en la parte de treble

hare un demo pronto cuando tenga como grabar 
saludos !


----------



## istikis (Feb 21, 2012)

javier xino dijo:


> istikis tiene una distorcion tipo marshall no llega a ser hi-gain el canal limpio es de fabula muy cristalino
> con la distorcion de diodos siento que pierde volumen.
> hoy estuve haciéndole pruevas al pre y note que con el gain al máximo es ruidoso, pero con el pote de gain a la mitad del recorrido suena muy bien, tanto en limpio como en distorcion , probare cambiarlo a la mitad de su resistencia
> 
> ...


 
gracias compadrito por responder...que tal anda comparado con el hi-octane de ax84? me refiero a si llega a una distorsion tipo ac dc o guns n roses.-para hacerme una idea

un saludo y ansioso espero el demo .-

chaup.-


----------



## mauriel77 (Feb 21, 2012)

javier xino dijo:


> al fin arme el preamplificador !!
> 
> quiero dar las gracias a tupolev por el diseño  y por compartir .
> 
> ...


----------



## mauriel77 (Feb 21, 2012)

mauriel77 dijo:


> javier xino dijo:
> 
> 
> > al fin arme el preamplificador !!
> ...


----------



## javier xino (Feb 21, 2012)

para mauriel77, felicidades por haber terminado tu pre-amplificador  el condenzador es de 22uf/100v lo deduje del esquema...*tambien deves agregar un condenzador de 470p que no estaba en el pcb  pero si en la mascara de componentes *

este capacitor es critico pues sin el el pre no suena ...yo se lo quite y solo se oia un zumbido horrible .( esto esta resuelto en el ultimopcb que compartiotupolev )


compadre istikis  el pre si vendria sonando como ac/dc  la distorcion de diodos me suena por esos lares , de todas formas grabare una prueva de sonido  cuanto tenga elpre dentro de un gabinete 
mañana comienzo con eso ultimo ....

el hi- octane me suena mas brillante pero con menos gain , bueno sera por que lo probe con una etapa de mosfet tambien posteada por tupolev  es el melody de 150w , si fuera full tubos seria otra cosa ....

su buscas hi- gain te recomendaría un pre tipo mesa boogie o agregar un peda yo pienso construir un mesa y documentarlo aquí en el foro  !!


duda existencial ! en vez de colocar el tanque de reverb , podríamos cablear los pad y dejar eso comoun loop de efectos ???


----------



## mauriel77 (Feb 22, 2012)

javier xino dijo:


> para mauriel77, felicidades por haber terminado tu pre-amplificador  el condenzador es de 22uf/100v lo deduje del esquema...*tambien deves agregar un condenzador de 470p que no estaba en el pcb  pero si en la mascara de componentes *
> 
> este capacitor es critico pues sin el el pre no suena ...yo se lo quite y solo se oia un zumbido horrible .( esto esta resuelto en el ultimopcb que compartiotupolev )
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, ahora estoy buscando pero no me quedan capacitores de ese valor, lo mas pronto posible busco uno y termino el proyecto.
saludos.


----------



## javier xino (Feb 23, 2012)

logre eliminarle los ruidos al pre !  jajajaj era solo un problema de tierras , *verán  uní la tierra de los filamentos  y bum !  cero ruidos y pitidos* , el pre es muy silencioso  y con buena distorcion !!  perdón  saturaciòn  a valvulas jajajjaj , esta ultima es algo que hay que escuchar  escuchar


----------



## istikis (Feb 23, 2012)

javier xino dijo:


> logre eliminarle los ruidos al pre ! jajajaj era solo un problema de tierras , *verán uní la tierra de los filamentos y bum ! cero ruidos y pitidos* , el pre es muy silencioso y con buena distorcion !! perdón saturaciòn a valvulas jajajjaj , esta ultima es algo que hay que escuchar escuchar


 
Felicidades ...estamos mas cerca aun de las muestras de audio jejejeje.-

un saludo.-


----------



## munny (Mar 12, 2012)

¿Alguien tiene el esquema en formato de Livewire, o pcbwizard...?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2012)

No lo creo, ese programa no es muy usado en diseños de cierto nivel en adelante.

Estás invitado a dibujarlo y subirlo vos al foro. Y te aliento a hacerlo, porque es muy satisfactorio el saberse colaborador de un proyecto y da una buena perspectiva del significado del trabajo para el que aporta, frente al trabajo del que pide 

Saludos


----------



## vlady007 (Mar 18, 2012)

hola: Alguien sabe si al preamplificanectar o aun amplificador se le puede conectar un ojo electronico (ojo magico)


----------



## manimal (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola! I am from Portugal and i can read spanish but i can't write it! A question to Tupolev! Since in portugal the ac power is 220V can just convert the 220V to DC (with the proper circuit) and avoid the 12V/220V transformer on the circuit!? Buy the way for you that have builted it does it sond more like Marshall or Fender amp?! Or none of them! You can write the replay in spanish i understand it! Thanks a lot to you all and let me tell you that this forum (I am new here) is great!


----------



## vlady007 (Mar 19, 2012)

hola tupolev. tengo una pregunta ¿ si en el esquema tiene 5 valvulas porque en las fotos o en el pcb tienen solo 3? y la entrada de efecto rever out a que se conecta? 
gracias


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 27, 2012)

vlady007 dijo:


> hola tupolev. tengo una pregunta ¿ si en el esquema tiene 5 valvulas porque en las fotos o en el pcb tienen solo 3? y la entrada de efecto rever out a que se conecta?
> gracias




Vlady creo no tas familiarizado con las válvulas, son doble triodo!!! en el esquema de TUPOLEV en la versión 3 se ven 6 válvulas, si tomas en cuenta lo anteriormente escrito; deben de aparecer en las fotos 3 válvulas tipo doble triodo, ahora lo entiendes??


----------



## Joaquin Horacio (May 17, 2012)

Hola amigos, se que este proyecto esta pensado para pre de guitarra, yo necesito usarlo con señal de audio auxiliar ¿se puede? ¿o hay que cambiar algun valor a la entrada? quiero usarlo como pre para una potencia carver pm 950


----------



## Selkir (May 17, 2012)

Joaquin Horacio dijo:


> Hola amigos, se que este proyecto esta pensado para pre de guitarra, yo necesito usarlo con señal de audio auxiliar ¿se puede? ¿o hay que cambiar algun valor a la entrada? quiero usarlo como pre para una potencia carver pm 950



No estoy seguro, pero me imagino que se podría usar; aunque te recomiendo que si lo vas a usar con una salida aux busques algo más sencillo y con menos controles, ya que supongo que no necesitarás distorsión de reverb ni nada de esas cosas.


----------



## Joaquin Horacio (May 17, 2012)

Gracias Selkir por la respuesta, estuve buscando algo mas especifico para pre de audio con 12ax7 y no encontré nada , por eso me gusto este proyecto pero siempre me surgen dudas con el tema de la impedancia y sensibilidad de la entrada.Me gustaría aprovechar este circuito y adaptarlo para ambas cosas y ademas ponerle una entrada para micrófono con conector balanceado ó ficha canon en vez de plug.
Tal vez usar el triodo restante para usarlo como "mezclador" y nos quedaria una entrada para instrumento de alta-baja impedancia y otra entrada de miccrofono-aux (el sueño del pibe).saludos a la madre patria.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Una curiosidad, ¿para qué sirven los diodos zener colocados a la entrada del previo? 

Y más preguntas:

La misión del interruptor de filter es la de modificar la frecuencia de corte del filtro de agudos o es la de activar o desactivar los filtros?

El selector de bright está claro para lo que es (dispongo de un ampli marshall con ese interruptor). Pero en el circuito qué es lo que hace: ¿Activar o desactivar un filtro pasa altos (R potenciómetro 1M + C 330pf)?

¿Para qué se pone 1M y 68 pF en paralelo a masa a la salida del segundo triodo?

Gracias y un saludo

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Una curiosidad, ¿para qué sirven los diodos zener colocados a la entrada del previo?


Limitan la señal de entrada a un valor máximo de unos 6V PaP


> Y más preguntas:
> 
> La misión del interruptor de filter es la de modificar la frecuencia de corte del filtro de agudos o es la de activar o desactivar los filtros?


Modifica la respuesta a la frecuencia.


> El selector de bright está claro para lo que es (dispongo de un ampli marshall con ese interruptor). Pero en el circuito qué es lo que hace: ¿Activar o desactivar un filtro pasa altos (R potenciómetro 1M + C 330pf)?


Ninguna de los dos, estando en On provee una acentuación de los tonos agudos (Bright) que se hace mas notable a medida que se va aumentando el volumen.


> ¿Para qué se pone 1M y 68 pF en paralelo a masa a la salida del segundo triodo?


Esa configuración provee una corrección del efecto inductivo propio de la resistencia de 1M y hace que la señal aplicada a la otra etapa sea mas lineal.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Limitan la señal de entrada a un valor máximo de unos 6V PaP
> 
> Modifica la respuesta a la frecuencia.
> 
> ...



Primero gracias por contestar.

La primera pregunta me ha quedado totalmente resuelta.

La segunda, ¿lo que hacemos es variar la frecuencia de corte de todos los filtros quizá?

La tercera, ya te digo, no tenía dudas en su funcionamiento, si no en la teoría electrónica, nosé si añadiendo ese condensador ahí y entrando al segundo triodo se forma un filtro pasaaltos quizás? 

Cuarta, conozco más o menos en qué consiste el efecto inductivo, pero que se hace, se cancela con el condensador, no? ¿A qué te refieres con señal lineal?

Muchas gracias fogonazo y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> La segunda, ¿lo que hacemos es variar la frecuencia de corte de todos los filtros quizá?


Nop, solo el de agudos, pasa de ser "Agudos altos" a "Agudos algo mas medios"


> La tercera, ya te digo, no tenía dudas en su funcionamiento, si no en la teoría electrónica, nosé si añadiendo ese condensador ahí y entrando al segundo triodo se forma un filtro pasaaltos quizás?


Sip, pero el potenciómetro de volumen también agrega lo suyo, como es "La carga" del filtro, este se convierte en un filtro variable en función de la posición del potenciómetro (Volumen).


> Cuarta, conozco más o menos en qué consiste el efecto inductivo, pero que se hace, se cancela con el condensador, no? ¿A qué te refieres con señal lineal?


Exacto impedancia en paralelo con capacitor provocan un efecto opuesto, uno compenza al otro. 
Con señal "Lineal" me refiero a que la Intensidad de señal se mantiene constante respecto de la frecuencia.

Habría que hacer un análisis mas fino para determinar que tan importante es como filtro pasa-altos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...estando en On provee una acentuación de los tonos agudos (Bright) que se hace mas notable a medida que se va aumentando el volume...



disculpe la intromision Sr Fogonazo, pero creo (estoy 100% seguro) que es al revez, el realce de agudos se hace *menos* notable a medida que se sube el volumen, es mas, cuando el volumen esta al maximo, el capacitor de "brillo" queda cortocircuitado


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> disculpe la intromision Sr Fogonazo, pero creo (estoy 100% seguro) que es al revez, el realce de agudos se hace *menos* notable a medida que se sube el volumen, es mas, cuando el volumen esta al maximo, el capacitor de "brillo" queda cortocircuitado



Sip, cierto. En proporción el efecto se nota, mas a bajo volumen.

Eso me pasa por escribir en orario de estar durmiendo.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fogonazo, te compraré un kilo de café jeje

Gracias hazard_1998 por el apunte y de nuevo a ti fogonazo, me has ofrecido una gran ayuda.


----------



## juliosusa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola amigos, permitir que me presente. Me llamo Julio y soy nuevo en el foro, aunque lo conocí hace un año aprox. a traves de éste estupendo montaje de Tupolev. Monté la version 2 y me encantó el resultado: Guauuuu.. suena totalmente a valvulas! Enhorabuena y gracias, Tupolev. Aunque despues me pareció que el control de medios y el de graves actuaban poco. Lo dejé parado un tiempo y volví a retomarlo hace poco, contrasté con otros diseños y probé a cablear los tres potenciómetros de tono como en ésta página (AX-84): http://www.ax84.com/p1.html
No cambié ningún valor de componentes sobre el diseño de Tupolev, sólo cableé los pots de ésta forma, es decir, como 3 resistencias en serie que acaban en masa. Después de ésto sí me parece que funcionan ok los 3 pots. No sé, a lo mejor era un problema en mi placa y al hacerlo así se resolvió, qué te parece, Tupolev?
Sin mas me despido por el momento, felicitando y agradeciendo al autor y a todos los demás por éste post.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 9, 2012)

Lo he armado. Me parece que suena estupendo pero no lo probé en las condiciones que merecía (muy rápido y sin fijarme mucho).

El primer percance que encontré es que los controles de ecualización no funcionan o lo hacen de una manera tan sutil que no la percibo (en cambio el control BRIGHT funciona).

El segundo percance fue que probé el previo con una señal inyectada desde una mesa de mezclas (temas de audio), evidentemente al IN del previo pero sin conectar la masa de la señal a la del previo, ya que si no, no se escuchaba nada o muy mal (no recuerdo bien), lo cual supongo que se debería a algún tema de bucle de masa o algo. En cambio, al conectar una guitarra (la cual funciona correctamente y no ha dado problemas jamás) sin conectar la masa no funcionaba (evidentemente ya que sin conexión las masas no están unidas), y al unirla se escuchaba la guitarra pero se inducía un ruido muy insoportable, y no eran los 50hz o 100hz de AC que pululaban por ahí, se escuchaban unas oscilaciones acojonantes.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## juliosusa (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola Pollo PS2. Como decía en mi anterior comentario, yo tuve un problema con el control de tonos, en mi caso el de agudos funcionaba perfectamente, pero el de medios y el de graves tenían como bastante menos rango, se me solucionó con la modificación que comenté anteriormente. Por lo demás (hablo de la versión 2) el previo funciona maravillosamente y la relación señal/ruido es, francamente, muy buena. 
No creo que un bucle de masas produzca el efecto que dices, sólo incrementaría el ruido de alterna, como comentas 50Hz y sus armónicos (100Hz, etc). Yo revisaria la fuente y sus conexiones al previo, y también las de entrada y salida de señal, aunque, como te digo, hablo de mi experiencia con la versión 2, a ver si alguien nos puede contar algo mas de la 3..
Saludos y suerte,
Julio.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 10, 2012)

Probaré a buscar el cableado que nombras que no me aclaro mucho con el link que has puesto, y a ver si funciona. Gracias juliosusa


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2012)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Probaré a buscar el cableado que nombras que no me aclaro mucho con el link que has puesto, y a ver si funciona. Gracias juliosusa



Esa configuración de control de tono pasivo se encuentra en el Foro 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/611886/


----------



## juliosusa (Jun 10, 2012)

Cierto Fogonazo, concretamente el esquema tipo Marshall es exactamente como yo lo tengo cableado. Me ha dado curiosidad experimentar la que indicas tipo Fender, la próxima vez que saque la placa del chasis lo pruebo, supongo que la diferencia será sutil, pero siendo tan facil de probar..
Pollo PS2, cuando modifiqué esta parte recuerdo que fué solo cortar una pista o dos de la placa y unir algun punto a otro con cable, si lo tuviese anotado lo escaneaba y adjuntaba, pero en todo caso es facil, contrastando el circuito con la placa.
Otro problemilla que recuerdo que tuve es que el previo lo conecté a una etapa de potencia con la que no había buen acoplamiento de impedancias, con lo cual el sonido era flojo y descompensado en frecuencias (estridente y agudo). Incorporé un operacional haciendo de buffer entre el previo y la etapa y se solucionó. Creo que el último triodo está configurado como amplificador de corriente (buffer) -Por favor, corregidme si me equivoco- pero debe ser que mi etapa tenía Z de entrada muy baja y no era suficiente. Supongo que para descartar que estas teniendo éste problema lo mas facil sería conectar el previo a la potencia a traves de una caja de inyección (eso sí, con el atenuador puesto, que el previo da mucha chicha..).
Suerte y ánimo con el bicho, a ver si nos hacemos con él..
Julio.


----------



## juliosusa (Jun 12, 2012)

Hola a todos. Como ya he comentado, tengo la versión 2 funcionando y me gusta mucho como suena. Estoy tentado de montar la versión 3, con ése último triodo produciendo distorsión por recorte de diodos, realmente promete, jeje.. 
Pero antes de pasar a la versión 3 me gustaría acabar de ajustar la v2 a mi sistema (etapa y altavoz..) para incorporar ésas modificaciones a la placa de la V3.

Para empezar, decir que mi altavoz (un Beyma de doble cono) suena bastante agudete con el previo tal cual. Hace unos días Pollo PS2 preguntaba por el condensador de 68pF en paralelo con la R de 1Mohm entre el segundo triodo y la entrada del siguiente (no el de Attack, si no al que va conectado la salida de la reverb). Leí la respuesta que le diste, Fogonazo, que está ahí para prevenir efecto inductivo. El caso es que, por otro lado, imagino que ése condensador deja pasar un rango de frecuencias agudas, verdad? Crees que sería posible eliminar ése condensador? Daría problemas?
Supongo que si estoy en lo cierto, que ése condensador favorece la acentuacion de altas frecuencias, ése efecto será beneficioso en un altavoz mas típico de guitarra, con una respuesta mas centrada en medios, pero con mi altavoz suenan un poquitín exagerados los agudos, es por éso que me gustaría modificarlo.

Otra duda que me ha surgido examinando el circuito teórico es respecto a la saturación y distorsión: El triodo que mencioné anteriormente (al que le llega la salida del segundo triodo a traves de la R de 1Mohm con el C de 68pF en paralelo) está sumando la señal "limpia", La salida de la reverb y la salida del triodo encargado de la distorsión, verdad? Estoy viendo que -muy ingeniosamente- el conmutador de ATTACK en una posición lleva el pot de Attack Master a masa (para poder regular el volumen de la saturación/distorsión) y en la otra posición lleva la salida de la saturación/distorsión a masa, para que no llegue al triodo sumador y solo se oiga la señal "limpia". Pero por otro lado, cuando tenemos el conmutador en posición saturación/distor, al triodo sumador está llegando la señal distorsionada y tambien la limpia, verdad? Es decir, que tenemos una mezcla de la señal limpia con la distorsionada, no? Si esto es así -por favor, corregidme si me equivoco- que os parece si utilizamos para el conmutador de ATTACK uno doble (DPDT), y el segundo circuito utilizarlo para que en una posición interrumpa el camino de la señal limpia (R de 1Mohm en paralelo con C de 68pF) al triodo sumador y la lleve a masa? (para que haga ésto en la misma posición del switch que permite el paso de la saturación al triodo sumador), y así sólo suene la señal distorsionada (?)
Me encantaría que dierais opiniones y/o correcciones a ésto. Tupolev, ójala andes por ahí y nos puedas dar tu punto de vista..    
Bueno amigos, espero haberme podido expresar bien, es un poco lioso lo que cuento. El caso es que estoy ilusionado con acabar éste cacharrete e intentar llevarlo a lo mejor de sí mismo en mi sistema, ya os digo que me encanta como suena, y espero a traves de él currarme un ampli de guitarra pata negra.
Saludos, 
Julio.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Aún tengo que configurar los potenciómetros como me habéis dicho.

Una curiosidad que tengo es, ¿cuáles son las Z (impedancias) de entrada y salida?


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Jun 20, 2012)

PD: Me distorsiona/satura todo el rato... :S


----------



## juliosusa (Jun 21, 2012)

Hola Pollo PS2, respecto a las impedancias no lo sé, creo que las valvulas tienen alta Z de entrada tal como está configurada la primera, supongo que en éste caso la Z la fija la R de 220K que va de la entrada a masa, y creo que el ultimo triodo está configurado como buffer, en ése caso la impedancia de salida del pre deberia ser baja, aunque, como ya dije, en mi caso tuve que conectarlo a mi etapa a traves de un operacional haciendo de buffer, porque no se adaptaban bien las impedancias, además, viendo un valor tan alto (1Mohm) en el potenciometro de salida, imagino que no debe ser tan baja. Por favor, que alguien me corrija si es erroneo lo que digo..
Respecto a que te distorsione todo el rato: Lo estas probando con una guitarra en la entrada? (si conectas una señal de línea es probable que te sature). Has probado que el switch ATTACK esté haciendo su función? (para que el pre suene en modo limpio éste switch debe enviar la señal de sat/distorsión a masa). Suerte.



Hola, por favor, me gustaría que alguien me aclarase ésta duda:
Estoy repasando el circuito teórico del pre, había presupuesto que el potenciometro Attack Master regulaba el volumen de salida de las etapas Saturación/Distorsión, pero viendo que el cursor de éste potenciómetro va conectado a la salida del último triodo no lo entiendo. 
Entendería si fuese conectado algo parecido a ésto: El terminal libre del potenciómetro a la salida de la sat/dist. (unión de los conmutadores "saturación/distorsión" y Attack) y el cursor a la resistencia de 1M que lleva la saturacion a la entrada del penultimo triodo. El otro terminal del pot tal como está, conectado a masa cuando el switch de attack está en ON.
Por favor, si alguien podeis explicarme si está correcto tal y como está y cual es el principio de su funcionamiento os lo agradecería. En otro caso, si es correcto la forma en que yo me lo imagino..
Gracias


----------



## juliosusa (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola amigos. Por un lado, deciros que volviendo a mirar el esquema, ya le encontré el sentido a como va conectado el Potenciómetro de Attack Master. Si es que cuando uno se empecina en algo... 
Claro, veo que a la salida del último triodo tenemos la señal de Attack, y que ésta la llevamos al cursor del potenciómetro de Attack Master. Uno de los extremos del pot está conectado a masa, con lo cual, al "acercar" el cursor a ése terminal vamos desvaneciendo la señal. 
He de decir que en la práctica, en el previo, funciona perfectísimamente (estuve tocándo y probándolo ayer..)

A ver si os animais a seguir con éste estupendo "cacharro" y con el post..
Saludos.


----------



## Keithray (Sep 5, 2012)

aAnte todo gracias Tupolev por conpartir tu trabajo y esperando las PCB del Effect y Rever, tengo una pequeña duda sobre la version 3 la PCB tiene si no veo mal 3 valvulas y el esquema 4  con los dos jack de imput, es asi y es otra PCB o he contado mal
Los condensadores de 22 micros veo que en la PCB son de 100 v y 400 v en el esquema son de 100 y 250 v da lo mismo
El utilizar potenciometros de mas K perjudicaria el funcionamiento
muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2012)

Keithray dijo:


> aAnte todo gracias Tupolev por conpartir tu trabajo y esperando las PCB del Effect y Rever, tengo una pequeña duda sobre la version 3 la PCB tiene si no veo mal 3 valvulas y el esquema 4  ......



Si te refieres a este esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 66371

Son *3* válvulas *dobles*, 6 triodos en total


----------



## Keithray (Sep 5, 2012)

Joder llevas razon no se si la edad no me perdona o he vuelto a la juventud y cometo errores de principiante, a veces las cosas mas simples y tontas se te pasan, como me ha ocurrido en un pedal que he hecho que lo cambien a una caja metalica y no me di cuenta que el + lo tenia en la parte externa del jack de 9 v y tan feliz la enchufe, resultado corto al canto y componentes a la m, pon componentes nuevos y ahora solo suena en Bypass, lo dicho cosas de la edad.
Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## Keithray (Sep 12, 2012)

Ante todo pediros disculpas por ser tan poco útil y molestaros, mi pregunta sobre las valvulas fue de primaria, de jardín de infancia, estoy con el bicho y no tengo claro, por mas que leo y miro en el tema, seguro que si es un lobo me muerde, lo siguiente:

Voy a utilizar las valvulas rusas 6N2P, hay que cambiar a parte del voltaje, alguna conexión de los pines y/o cortar/unir alguna pista
Los interruptores son todos on/off
Se podrían poner LEDS como testigo de encendido y la posición en la que están cada uno de los cuatro interruptores
La idea del conmutador rotativo con sus preset me parece genial, al haber dos entradas, HI y LOW, que os parece mejor el poner un conmutador rotativo por cada entrada o uno unido a cada preset de cada entrada
MUCHAS GRACIAS por vuestra paciencia y por vuestras clases gratuitas que dais a los ignorantes como el que os escribe


----------



## juliosusa (Sep 16, 2012)

Hola Keithray. Yo creo que no hay que pedir disculpas, todos estamos aquí para aprender, incluso cuando se puede ayudar se aprende, y a veces lo que parece mas obvio ayuda a aclarar y caer en la cuenta de otras cosas. En cuanto a las 6N2P, realmente no las conozco, pero creo que aparte de la diferencia de tensión en el filamento son compatibles a las 12AX7, pero prefiero que te lo confirme alguien que las conozca. Los interruptores: el de "filter " y "bright" podrían serlo, los otros dos son conmutadores de un circuito/dos posiciones (spdt), pero yo te recomiendo que pongas todos conmutadores. Los típicos "de palanquita" son baratos y fáciles de conseguir y poner luego en el chasis, mediante un taladrado. Se podrían poner leds, lo más facil es utilizar ésos conmutadores, pero de 2 circuitos/2 posiciones (dpdt) y utilizar el segundo circuito para dar chicha al led. Lo de los 2 conmutadores rotativos me parece un poco excesivo, yo creo que con las dos entradas y compensando con el pot de gain va sobrado, a no ser que utilices guitarras muuuuuuy diferentes.
Suerte!


----------



## Keithray (Sep 17, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu aclaracion, estoy con el pre pero antes de hacer placa estoy biendo todas las posibilidades por si modificaciones, las valvulas como dices para mi son iguales los pines que en las 12 y 83, salvo el tema de los 6 voltios, seguire buscando antes de lanzarme a la piscina


----------



## Keithray (Sep 27, 2012)

Fogonazo nuevamente molesto y doy la paliza el esquema del Preset voy a utilizarlo con un conmutador rotativo y en cada posicion un preset, si no me equivoco si el commutador es, por ejemplo de tres posiciones, 3 preset con 3 resistencias de 68K, lo que no tengo muy claro es el cableado podrias decirme como hacerlo
Gracias y perdona


----------



## Keithray (Sep 29, 2012)

Nuevamente a molestaros, sigo dandole vueltas al circuito y PCB para tenerlo lo mas claro posible antes de empezar y meter la pata, las valvulas que vienen de camino y utilizare son las 6N2P, como os dije, despues de mirar por todos los lados las caracteristicas de las mismas y su compatibilidad, a ecepcion del voltage en estas 6.3V con las 12AX7 y ECC 83,
pues bien al mirar el PCB y colocacion de componentes en la version 3.0 ok, al contar pines de valvulas, si no los cuento mal de derecha a izquierda segun estan colocadas veo lo siguiente:
El pin 1 no esta conectado por consiguiente si uno los 3 a masa evitare ruido de fondo
El pin 5 conectados entre si son el positivo de la alimentacion de los filamentos a 6.3V
El pin 6 conectados entre si son el negativo de la alimentacion de los filamentos a 6.3V
Segun lo que he visto de caracteristicas de las 6N2P, el 5 es como en la PCB, pero el negativo es el pin 4 y la masa es el pin 9
estoy equivocado
asimismo he encontrado un tank reverb, dicen que Marshall y otro Fender", que no se que os parece si incorporarlo, aunque creo que lo mejor sera tener paciencia y esperar a que Tupolev nos honre y/o nos haga el honor de facilitarnos las ampliaciones que comento donde esta incluido
gracias a todos


----------



## juliosusa (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola Keithray. Cuidadín, el pin 1 es el ánodo del primer diodo, no tengo el esquema de la PCB ahora, pero seguro que estan conectados. Los pines 4, 5 y 9 son el filamento; 4 y 5 son los extremos del filamento y 9 está conectado a su mitad. Si vas a alimentar el filamento de una 12ax7 con 12v. o el de una 6n2p con 6v, deja libre el pin 9 y no lo conectes a nada. El previo en sí es bastante silencioso en cuanto a ruido de fondo, mi consejo es que lo dejes tal cual y hagas un buen cableado de masas con los terminales de entrada y salida para evitar bucles.
Lo del tank reverb genial, la parte de envío y retorno de efectos del previo está diseñada justo para éso y funciona perfecto, pero yo te recomiendo que primero montes el previo tal cual, y cuando funcione todo ok le vayas añadiendo las partes accesorias. Suerte!
Saludos


----------



## Keithray (Oct 5, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta, al final me he aclarado con las conexiones de la forma mas tonta y curiosa, me explico, en las caracteristicas de las valvulas que tengo contaba los pines como dige, casualidad de la vida en un esquema de la mesa boogi V1 los pines de las valvulas segun se cuentan en ese esquema, trasladados a la PCB del previo coninciden perfectamente 5 positivo de los 6V y 4 negativo de los 6V, con lo cual solucionado.
por otro lado por supuesto primero lo monto y luego añadire accesorios como el tanque, simplemente era la consulta pues lo he visto en Ebay y a veces te llevas sorpresan de las de pajaro en mano que ciento volando.
lo dicho muchas gracias


----------



## Keithray (Oct 8, 2012)

Buenas a tod@s dandole mas vueltas que una peonza al esquema de alimentacion estoy intentando hacer la PCB, la subire para vuestra opinion, se me ha ocurrido a ver que os parece, pues he recuperado componentes de un monitor de opdenador y una sait, la ocurrencia es donde va el condensador de 470 micros 400v, poner 3 en paralelo de 330 micros 450V, recuperados de los aparatos antes mencionados, he recuperado 6, entre otros no electroliticos de 100 v
Espero vuestras opiniones y muchas gracias


----------



## Keithray (Oct 9, 2012)

Perdonar se me ha ido el dedo 2 condensadores de 330 micros a 450V


----------



## juliosusa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola Keithray. Se trata de sustituir 1 c. de 470uF, 400V. por 2 de 330uF, 450V? No hay ningún problema en éso, dale cañita.. Suerte


----------



## Keithray (Oct 14, 2012)

Gracias por tu respuesta Juliosusa, ya suponia que no habria problemas si vas por encima de lo normal, el problema es si vas justo o por debajo, siempre que no te pases es decir condensadores de 25V ponerlos de 250V, seria un gasto superfluo, al no ser que sean recuperados entonces donde Dios otorgue San Pedro se la Bendiga


----------



## Keithray (Oct 19, 2012)

Nuevamente a molestar
Viendo el esquema de alimentacion del Gran Tupolev, se me han ocurrido los esquemas, para que le pongais todas las pegas que se os ocurran, que os adjunto donde estan variados algunos condensadores y transformadores para aprovechar lo que he recuperado, pero funcionando, los puentes de diodos los hare con los 1N4007, aunque tengo algun que otro puente como un JB 80, C3700-2200, que no se si iria bien, asimismo he recuperado de un monitor el enchufe del mismo un Delta Electronic 250V 2A, 02MP2 para ponerlo en los terminales de los transfomadores a la entrada de 220V, las resistencias de todo el Pre las voy a poner de 2W y algun condensador de mas micros y mas voltios, es decir por encima de los que figuran en la PCB
Tambien me gustaria saber la forma de dar en vez de 6V para los filamentos dar 6.3V, para las valvulas rusas, teniendo la duda si tendre que cambiar el condensador de 10000 micros o poner una resistencia ya que del transformador que utilizare la salida la tiene a 13V
Lo dicho espero vuestras opiniones
un saludo a tod@s


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2012)

Ver el archivo adjunto 81958​

¿ Que cosa es esa conexión entre el rectificador y la línea de alimentación (RED)?


----------



## Keithray (Oct 19, 2012)

Supongo que te refieres a las lineas RED, pues al verlo una jugada del PCB Wizar, que las lineas o pistas de conexion las ha puesto en red no se por que, supongo que te refieres a eso, si no me he perdido



Haber si ahora esta mas claro


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2012)

Aparentemente es el mismo esquema y con la misma falla de diseño

Con RED, me refiero a Red Eléctrica Domiciliara



Fogonazo dijo:


> .....¿ Que cosa es esa _*conexión entre el rectificador y la línea de alimentación*_ (RED)?



Busca esa conexión, está mal


Nada que esté al alcance de ser manipulado por el humano puede quedar conectado al red eléctrica por el peligro de electrocución.

revisa este esquema de la fuente y verás que NO es lo mismo que hiciste:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6728&d=1206004920


----------



## Keithray (Oct 20, 2012)

Llevas razon la fuente lleva 2 transformadores con primarios de 220V y secundarios de 12V con 2 y 1 Amperio respectivamente y yo he puesto, tal vez en un momento de empanada mental, 2 con primarios de 220 y secundarios de 13V y 9V 2 amperios , sin rectificar los 13 a 9una perfecta burrada, el resto creo que esta bien
Muchas Gracias Fogonazo cuando uno se atrofia se atrofia de verdad, espero no seguir atrofiado


----------



## juliosusa (Oct 25, 2012)

Hola Keithray, ten mucho cuidado con el diseño de la fuente. El de Tupolev está perfecto, síguelo tal cual. Date cuenta que son dos fuentes, una con el secundario del primer transformador (que da 12V) para ser rectificada, filtrada y regulada a la tension de filamentos (en tu caso 6V a traves de un 7806), y otra para los triodos. Fíjate que en éste caso el secundario del primer transformador (12V en alterna) se lleva directamente al SECUNDARIO del segundo transformador, para volver a transformar ésos 12V en 220V (alterna) para posteriormente ser rectificado y filtrado para conseguir los 280V en Corriente continua para polarizar las valvulas.
Saludos


----------



## Keithray (Oct 26, 2012)

Exacto al revisar el esquema de Tupolev me di cuenta, mi idea con el esquema que hice y dentro de mi ignorancia y por aprovechar lo que tengo, es el de utilizar los dos transformadores pero en vez de como es y tu dices, es que los dos vayan directamente a 220V, es decir primer transformador primario 220 secundario 12v, en este caso tengo uno primario 220v secundario 9v 2 amperios continua, segundo transformador primario 220V secundario 15v 2 amperios, en este el secundario tiene salida a 13 y 15 v los dos a red con sus correspondientes fusibles de 3 amperios, y en las salidas poner tambien sus correspondientes fusibles, posiblemente estos no sean muy necesarios teniendo puestos los otros
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y aclaracion


----------



## Keithray (Oct 26, 2012)

Bueno atreviendome nuevamente he realizado otro nuevo diagrama con la PCB de la fuente del pre realizado por Tupolev para que lo examineis, le he añadido un interructor, un fusible de 2 amperios, un led con su resistencia y el condensador de 470 micros 400v lo he cambiado por 2 de 330 micros 400v que tenia para aprobecharlos
Saludos a todos


----------



## Keithray (Dic 14, 2012)

Bien para vuestro examen os adjunto la PCB de la fuente de alimentacion que he realizado la he provado y funciona con su correspondiente L7806, aunque me mosquea mi tester digital, en teoria no de los chinos segun el de la tienda de electronica, pues a la salida del 7806 mide 12 v pero no se han quemado los filamentos de las 6N2P los añadidos realizados son los siguientes:

- Fusible
- Dos SW de tres patas con luz incorporada
- Puentes de diodos comerciales en vez de los cuatro diodos correspondientes
- Jack OUT
- 2 condensadores de 330 µF (660 µF) 400 v, recuperados en vez del de 470 µF

Todavia me queda por resolver el tema de los Leds conectados a los sw, DPDT, de efectos para que se enciendan segun la posicion del mismo

Espero vuestros comentarios


----------



## Keithray (Ene 8, 2013)

Juanfro aunque dicen que han publicado tu mensaje no lo veo en el enlace del tema pero te respondo a tu pregunta

Los materiales los he adquirido unos en una tienda de electronica de Madrid que estaban liquidando con lo cual las resistencias y condesadores me salieron bien deprecio comprados en ciertas cantidades el resto por Ebay en China y Macao, las valvulas 6N2P y socket en Lituania, Ucrania etc.

La lista que hice con los componentes, los que yo he utilizado aprobechando algunos, es la siguiente

CONDENSADORES

3 de 0.1 µf (100nf) 100V polyester 
3 de 22µf 100v electrolitico
1 de 330pf (331J) ceramico, vulgarmente de lenteja
4 de 0.0047 (47nf) 250v polyester
1 de 270pf ceramico no encontre el de 250pf segun esquema
1 de 820pf ceramico no encontre el de 750pf segun esquema
3 de 22µf 400v electrolitico casi le puse unos de 33µf 400v
2 de 470pf (471) ceramico
1 de 0.022 µf (22nf) 400v polyester
1 de 10µf 63v electrolitico

Diodos

2 Zener 5.6v
2 1N4148

Resistencias

1 de 10K 2w
1 de 1K 2w
3 de 220K 1w
5 de 1.5K (1K5) 2w
1 de 220 ohmios 2w
2 de 82K 1w
7 de 100K 2w
3 de 2.2K (2K2) 3w
3 de 1 Mega 1w
1 de 2.2 Megas (2M2) 2w
1 de 330K 3w
1 de 150K 1w
1 de 470K 2w
2 de 68K 3W

3 Valvulas 6N2P rusas 6,3 v alimentacion filamentos, cuidado que las 12AX7 van a 12v

Para la fuente lo especificado pero utilice 2 puentes de diodos de 4 para el circuito de los filamentos de las valvulas y 3 amperios para el otro circuito* y un 7806 con disipador pues se calienta

Si no encuentras algun componente pon el mas aproximado por en cima de su valor nunca por debajo, es decir 22µf 400v, pues 22µf 450v, 30µf 400v, etc, en la resistencias mejor los valores del circuito

Espero que te sirva


----------



## lopezpablo39 (Mar 3, 2013)

javier xino dijo:


> al fin arme el preamplificador !!
> 
> quiero dar las gracias a tupolev por el diseño  y por compartir .
> 
> ...




Que haces papá, te felicito por hacer funcionar el pre... Yo lo conecte a un Amplificador y no anda... Controle las señales en las etapas con un osiloscopio y la senal de salida es satisfactoria... Pero al conectorlo al amplificador, la señal de salida del Pre desaparece, se anula supongo, no se bien lo que pasa, pero es raro... El ampli es un tda2030. Yos lo conectaste directo de la salida del Pre al Amplificados?



Saludos Man...!


----------



## Amruiz (May 6, 2013)

hola....
de cuantos watios tendrian que ser las resistencias?


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 13, 2014)

Tupolev o fogonazo o ambos han comentado que las valvulas se conecte 4 y 5 y quede libre 9 en el caso de los triodos del pre, pero ya he visto en algunos esquemas y talvez es por que son antiguos que conectan 4 y 5 en una salida del tranformador de 6,3 y el pin 9 la otra salida de 6,3.

Debo suponer que ambos ejemplos son lo mismo pero,  ¿no existe uno que sea mejor que el otro en beneficio del circuito?.

Gracias, quizas sea una pregunta de mas.....

Adjunto un ejemplo que encontre


----------



## crimson (Feb 13, 2014)

Hola Jorge, esas lámparas tienen 2 filamentos de 6,3V 150mA en serie. El punto donde se unen es la pata 9. Esto te permite conectarlos tanto a 6,3 como a 12 V:

Fijate que para 12V están en serie y para 6,3V están en paralelo.
Saludos C


----------



## Selkir (Feb 13, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Jorge, esas lámparas tienen 2 filamentos de 6,3V 150mA en serie. El punto donde se unen es la pata 9. Esto te permite conectarlos tanto a 6,3 como a 12 V:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105473
> Fijate que para 12V están en serie y para 6,3V están en paralelo.
> Saludos C



Tengo una pequeña duda: ¿la alimentación de 6,3V como la de 12V se puede hacer tanto en CA como en CC?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2014)

Selkir dijo:


> Tengo una pequeña duda: ¿la alimentación de 6,3V como la de 12V se puede hacer tanto en CA como en CC?



*Sip.*

Pero si le mandas CC tienes una posibilidad *menos* de captar zumbidos. 

Si no quieres agregar componentes "extra" para rectificar y filtrar, puedes trenzar los conductores de CA de alimentación de filamentos para minimizar la emisión de campos eléctricos.

Era práctica habitual en equipos valvulares colocar un potenciómetro de bajo valor, unos 500Ω con el cursor a GND y los extremos a los conductores de 6Vca, con esto se lograba ajustar al mínimo posible el zumbido generado por los 6Vca


----------



## Keithray (Feb 17, 2014)

Fogonazo serias tan amable de decir como conectarlo ese potenciometro de 500 ohmios tengo un kit de un Valve Junior y no soy capaz de quitarle ruido
Gracias


----------



## cabezaurio (Feb 26, 2014)

ya me perdí con las versiones. Está subida la versión 3 del pre?? Saludos!!


----------



## maton00 (Feb 26, 2014)

Algo así seria para poder hacer una referencia a tierra de los filamentos y atenuar un poco el zumbido teóricamente a la mitad del potenciómetro deberia de atenuar mas el zumbido (con los filamentos en alterna)
PD: Ojo aqui se muestran varias conexiones de filamentos, en serie y en paralelo pero deveria de servir


----------



## Pedro Pihuave (Abr 5, 2014)

Hola amigos del foro, yo también quisiera armar el preamplificador de tupolev pero me gustaría que me ayuden con unas dudas, por favor, llevo literalmente hablando, MESES, buscando el circuito adecuado.

Todo empezó cuando me regalaron un parlante celestion de 100W a 8ohm el cual pensaron que yo le daría buen uso, ahora veo que no ha sido tan sencillo. Llevo ya 10 meses desde eso y no concreto nada, pero no quiero decir que toda la investigación en el foro no haya sido provechosa. Ahora sé que no necesito cálculos de parametros Thiele-Small para diseñarle una caja a ese parlante. (Por si a alguien le interesa les dejo el link de una persona que diseña una caja basada en la marca Marshall de acabado muy pero muy bueno). También sé que el lm4780 es un amplificador que en modo bridge le sacará el mayor provecho a ese parlante. También adjunto el circuito (que es el que pretendo construir). Pero como ese circuito no tiene control de volúmen, enseguida pensé en un preamplificador y llegué hasta aquí. Las preguntas serían las siguientes.

Si conecto la salida 1/4 de mi pedal de efectos a la entrada de guitarra del circuito original de tupolev, ¿estaría eso bien?

Si conecto la salida del circuito original de tupolev a la entrada del lm4780, ¿estaría eso bien?

Por cierto, digo al circuito original porque dado que ya tengo efectos, no necesitaría de la versión 3 verdad?

No quiero sonar trágico pero hasta ahora no me ha ido bien con todos los proyectos que he querido construir y estoy dispuesto a hacer todo lo necesario y colaborar en todo cuanto sea posible para conseguir que ese parlante esté "sonando". Pero solo, no lo conseguiré, necesito de su ayuda con las preguntas que he planteado. Saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## javier xino (Abr 6, 2014)

Pedro Pihuave 
saludos compañero , animos con tu proyecto ...tratare de responder a tus preguntas ,pues yo arme este pre  y te comento que suena de lujo  muy muy cristalino y ka distorcion se le semeja a un marshall según mi oído

dejame darte unas recomendaciones en el tema de los pre-amplificadroes valvulares con etapas de estado solido 

primero - respondiendo a tu consulta , no habria ningun problema que incluyas pedales en la entrada del preamplifcado ... 

en lo segundo quisas tengamos un poco de problemas , pero nada que no solucionemos con un prequeño amplificador operacional .... la impedancia de salida de la valvula  es muy alta , y aveces  no funciona correctamente con el amplificador , puede suseder y a mi me a susedido que como que el  preamplificador no es capas de dar la suficiente señal para el aplificador ... comento que cuando probe el pre de  tupolev
este trabajo sin problemas con un amplificador con tda7294 de 70w ... muy buen sonido por lo demas 

pero me a tocado con etapas trasistoradas y otros pre valvulares que pasa lo que te comentaba arriba .. solucion  aplicamos un amplificador operacional en modo buffer  , asi poseeemos adaptacion de impedancias ,  tambien podemos incluir un amplificador de señal  para incrementear la señal si fuese nesezario  .. me explico ???


----------



## Pedro Pihuave (Abr 7, 2014)

javier xino, gracias, tu respuesta me resulta valiosísima, ahora tengo luz verde para comprar los componentes y tendré arduo trabajo. Mi meta sería implementar en una misma placa todos los circuitos implicados incluyendo el adaptador de impedancia, si fuera necesario.

Lo único que me preocupa ahora es lo que mencionaba arields1 en el mensaje #68 en el que básicamente decía que no se podía aprovechar la "riqueza" de un pre valvular con un ampli de estado sólido como el que pretendo construir, pero no he encontrado el esquema de un ampli a válvulas de 100-120WRMS que tenga buenas referencias.



javier xino dijo:


> Pedro Pihuave
> pero me a tocado con etapas trasistoradas y otros pre valvulares que pasa lo que te comentaba arriba .. solucion  aplicamos un amplificador operacional en modo buffer  , asi poseeemos adaptacion de impedancias ,  tambien podemos incluir un amplificador de señal  para incrementear la señal si fuese nesezario  .. me explico ???



Desde mis conocimientos básicos si te entiendo... creo... un opamp en modo seguidor actúa como buffer, he leido que se puede utilizar el lm310 para este tipo de propósitos. Espero poder seguir contando con tu ayuda o en horabuena con los demás interesados en el tema,  ###########

saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 26, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Jorge, esas lámparas tienen 2 filamentos de 6,3V 150mA en serie. El punto donde se unen es la pata 9. Esto te permite conectarlos tanto a 6,3 como a 12 V:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 105473
> Fijate que para 12V están en serie y para 6,3V están en paralelo.
> Saludos C



Mas vale tarde que nunca, o sea disculpa por darte las gracias tan tarde, , pero MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 5, 2014)

Buenos dias,
Acabo de terminar de leer todo el tema, la verdad me parece muy interesante y ademas es el único tema que encontré que plantea un esquema de los transformadores y todo resuelto listo para armar.

La única duda que me queda es el tema de las MODS para que el pre sea en vez de Guitarra de Bajo.
Mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante limitados en cuanto a sonido/válvulas.

Si me pueden dar una ayuda con eso me vendría muy bien.

Gracias!


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 11, 2014)

Alguien tiene idea cuales son los componentes que habria que modificar para adaptar el circuito de mejor forma a un bajo eléctrico.
Estoy con muchas ganas de armar el proyecto pero me gustaria saber que cuento con todo lo que necesito antes de empezar y mis conocimientos no son tantos como para calcularlo yo.


----------



## Selkir (Sep 11, 2014)

sk8federico dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea cuales son los componentes que habria que modificar para adaptar el circuito de mejor forma a un bajo eléctrico.
> Estoy con muchas ganas de armar el proyecto pero me gustaria saber que cuento con todo lo que necesito antes de empezar y mis conocimientos no son tantos como para calcularlo yo.



¿Por qué en lugar de adaptar este no realizas uno ya específico para bajo? En el foro tienes algunos (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/recopilacion-esquemas-bajo-electrico-38950/) y si buscas en google te van a salir también unos cuantos esquemas.


----------



## sk8federico (Sep 12, 2014)

Selkir dijo:


> ¿Por qué en lugar de adaptar este no realizas uno ya específico para bajo? En el foro tienes algunos (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/recopilacion-esquemas-bajo-electrico-38950/) y si buscas en google te van a salir también unos cuantos esquemas.



Selkir, el foro e internet esta lleno de proyectos pero no pude encontrar ninguno que se encuentre armado por mas de 2 o 3 personas que digan que funciona correctamente.
Tenia ganas de armar el pre de un ampeg V4B en un inicio pero no pude encontrar mucha información adicional de gente que lo haya armado y mis conocimientos no bastan como para empezar el proyecto yo solo.


----------



## kuzhertz (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola amigos del foro, agradezco a Tupolev por el aporte, muestro el montaje del pre-amplificador con válvulas antiguas ECC83 MINIWATT de Phillips, combiné tambien con 12AT7 y la verdad es cuestión de gustos, el sonido es cristalino con cuerpo y buen espectro sonoro (ECC83), con las ECC81 se recorta un poco el espectro sonoro. 
Comparto las fotos del montaje que lo hice en un chasis de Roland GA-50 las pruebas de sonido las hice con una guitarra Jackson-Charvel 4M. De lejos este pre se lleva de encuentro a los de estado sólido. 
Los ruidos y zumbidos se eliminan con una buena puesta a masa de todos los circuitos y fuentes, empleando condensadores de buena calidad.
Quise instalar un reverb de muelles y no funciona, de antemano agradezco a Tupolev por el asesoramiento para hacer a andar este reverb. bye bye


----------



## walking (Feb 24, 2015)

Excelente montaje, te quedo muy estetico, yo tambn estoy pensando en armarlo. Muy buen aporte...!


----------



## tupolev (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola kuzhertz, este es el esquema original para poner Reverb a este diseño.

Saludos


----------



## kuzhertz (Abr 9, 2015)

Gracias por el aporte tupolev, ahora comienzo con el montaje, en cuanto termine subo las fotos


----------



## Keithray (Ene 16, 2018)

Aunque el tema lleva tiempo parado, os muestro el que por fin hice, es la version 3 donde solo he variado y/o agregado lo siguiente:
Dos resistencias de 120 Ohmios en la alimentacion de filamentos y a tierra para evitar ruidos, se ven en una de las fotos
Los Switch son todos DPDT donde he agragado unos Led para saber si esta activo o no el efecto y dobles, azul y rojo en los de Filter y en Saturacion/Distorsion, segun donde este la palanca del switch se enciende el rojo o el azul.
En la alimentacion he puesto un Stamby
El condensador de 4700µf he puesto dos de 3300µf
La placa que se ve en una de las fotos de metacrilato esta recuperada de un cuadro de luces que encontre tirado, dicen que soy familia de Diogenes, la puse porque cometi el fallo de que la placa es demasiado fina y flexaba demasiado con esa placa queda solucionado
El chasis es un reciclado de uno de un Lasser Disc que no tenia arreglo, Diogenes nuevamente
Los trafos son de los antiguos de las lamparas alogenas de 4,1 Amperios
Las valvulas son las rusas 6N2P
funciona perfecto y sin ruidos
Os dejo las fotos


----------



## Darrell (Abr 5, 2018)

Que buena pinta tiene, como realizaste el PCB? 

Saludos!


----------

